# PPI DEQ.8 DSP



## Darth SQ

Now I know why PPI's website was down last weekend.
Check this out:

http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/catalog/2013/index.html

Looks like there's a new line of PPI amps out called the ION. a complete new line of speakers and subs called Phantom, and a brand new dsp called the DEQ.8 (see page #8)!
And for those of you intererested in the long awaited source units, feast your eyes on pages 24 through 27!

Now this may be a beta version of their new catalog because the spelling is horrendous so download it quick!!!!






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*

Did you have the opportunity to Beta Test and/or fiddle with the processor?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*

Nope.
Didn't even know about it until 45 minutes ago.
I'm still reading through the catalog as we speak. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*


----------



## Grindcore

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*

The link don't work


----------



## robert_wrath

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*

Are you considering this for your build?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*

The link worked for me five seconds ago.
As for using it in my build, I need more info on it.
I am definitely considering using the P771 source unit.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT DETAIL*

dq 8


----------



## killerb87

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Looks just like the Soundstream Synthesis.

SoundStream Synthesis 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover Digital Signal Processor with 8V RCA Out


----------



## bkjay

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



killerb87 said:


> Looks just like the Soundstream Synthesis.
> 
> SoundStream Synthesis 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover Digital Signal Processor with 8V RCA Out


What the hell,is this thing in stock or pre-order? I put in another post how this reminds me of a bigger minidsp in a box.
miniDSP 2x4 | miniDSP


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

SS and PPI are both owned by parent company Epsilon so, it stands to reason they would simply repackage the SS Synthesis for the PPi label. Are the Ion amps just repackaged SS Nano amps?


----------



## Catalyx

*Re: THE NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



killerb87 said:


> Looks just like the Soundstream Synthesis.
> 
> SoundStream Synthesis 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover Digital Signal Processor with 8V RCA Out


I hope the text on that page isn't the official promo from Soundstream considering all the misspellings.


----------



## Catalyx

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



cajunner said:


> Soundstream and bad spelling-
> 
> no matter how many changes are made to the company, affording a copy editor to the manuals seems out of budget...


I hope they take it upon them selfs to correct that problem weather they have any respect left to loose or not.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



gregerst22 said:


> Precision Power DEQ.8 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band Parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover 8 CH Digital Signal Processor with 8V Out
> 
> This one?


That was quick. 
I contacted Thunder Audio to get a release date for it and he said it's to be announced but he thinks he can get his hands on them right now and will be calling me back asap.
I'll keep you posted.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

No they are not available and the only two that exist t are in my office. They will arrive at our offices in March. As we get closer to them being here we will release a copy of the owners manual. 
The unit is not a MiniDSP repackaged. The unit is a 4 input 8 output with 31 band graphic eq on each output, with time alignment, 8v pre outs, 1 digital input and also 4 channel high level input. Yes the Synthesis and the DEQ.8 are very similar. 
Any other information you need you can email me [email protected]


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Price?
Any type of dash mounted control?


----------



## Catalyx

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> No they are not available and the only two that exist t are in my office. They will arrive at our offices in March. As we get closer to them being here we will release a copy of the owners manual.
> The unit is not a MiniDSP repackaged. The unit is a 4 input 8 output with 31 band graphic eq on each output, with time alignment, 8v pre outs, 1 digital input and also 4 channel high level input. Yes the Synthesis and the DEQ.8 are very similar.
> Any other information you need you can email me [email protected]


What are the differences between the SS and PPI units?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The main difference is the GUI. We have two different types of customers and they both wanted a unit like this. It is easier for us to do minor changes when diving in for the first time in a category like this. Both of them kick ass and sounds great.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Dash control and Android app are coming. Price is $499.00 retail.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Wow that's a nice price....
Lots of conflicting info hopefully we can get a accurate description....


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That was the idea. If I can take even 20% of the Rockford 360 business I would be happy. Our unit has more control than most. We are not trying to be the Bit-1 or Bit-10 but we will make a dent in this category. Once it gets here we will be doing alot of marketing, look out on the soundstream facebook page and instagram @soundstreammadscientist


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> That was the idea. If I can take even 20% of the Rockford 360 business I would be happy. Our unit has more control than most. We are not trying to be the Bit-1 or Bit-10 but we will make a dent in this category. Once it gets here we will be doing alot of marketing, look out on the soundstream facebook page and instagram @soundstreammadscientist



Thanks for filling us in Ryan. Hopefully you stick around and keep is updated..


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Yes thank you very much Ryan!
Please keep checking back and update us when you have time.
You have my undivided attention regarding the new release date for the Ingenix source units and now this new DEQ-8! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

This one is my baby so I'm not going anywhere. I will get you guys any info you need as well as an update when it arrives. The PPI piece will be on high demand when it gets here.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

As you PPI guys may have also seen, we changed the subs almost completely. We kept the Grizz designed woofers and replaced the rest. We got rid of all the flashy crap no one needs and re-invetsed into better parts such as VC,Cone material,bigger motors. And we managed to save everyone a bunch of money. So those who dont want to spend the money for the PC woofers we have Phantom, which by the way kick ass!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



gregerst22 said:


> I just ordered the 3sixty3 yesterday. :shocked2:


Bummer


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yes thank you very much Ryan!
> Please keep checking back and update us when you have time.
> You have my undivided attention regarding the new release date for the Ingenix source units and now this new DEQ-8! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


If you can believe it the PPI Ingenix is actually on the water in a couple of days! It will leave China before Chinese New Year.


----------



## KrossoverPT

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan, tell Dimitrova i am waiting for her reply on this on the email 

Send one to Europe to test


----------



## robert_wrath

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> This one is my baby so I'm not going anywhere.* I will get you guys any info you need as well as an update when it arrives.* The PPI piece will be on high demand when it gets here.


Do you have any Screen Shots of the GUI to share Ryan?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

We only have my two engineering samples. I can not give them up! Sorry.....One is for a project I started today for EA Sports and Need for Speed. By the way look for the Soundstream FR-S available for download sometime soon.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



robert_wrath said:


> Do you have any Screen Shots of the GUI to share Ryan?


Yes I do but I dont have them right now. I can put them up tomorrow


----------



## robert_wrath

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Thanx Ryan, You Da Mann Up in Dis Piece!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Jezzz can they design their products any uglier, no wait they already did....bring on the flaming. 

Cant wait for the Processor blew up my speakers and amps thread


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I think if the processor(s) perform as advertised, aren't buggy, and have useable software, you'll have a winner on your hands. Also, if you're developing an Android app, please do the same for iOS.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> If you can believe it the PPI Ingenix is actually on the water in a couple of days! It will leave China before Chinese New Year.


I've been waiting almost three years to read that. :thumbsup:
Music to my f'n ears.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That's funny, a guy all the way in France emailed me earlier this week about the Synthesis.

Since I'm so close, and since I've owned the BitOne, Bit10, PS8, MS8, Rockford 3sixty.3, any chance I could stop by your office to take a quick look at your upcoming processors?


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Is the design based on the Cirrus Logic CS494xx series?
Are the outputs balanced?
What can you tell us about the PSU?
What are you doing to the output stage?


----------



## chevbowtie22

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I'm very interested in this myself. I LOVE the fact that your looking into an Android interface. That is AWESOME!! It will be extremely useful for my install. I can't wait till this processor materializes. If this turns out to be even a half decent unit my 3Sixty.3 will be long gone and so will be the headaches it caused.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I've been waiting almost three years to read that. :thumbsup:
> Music to my f'n ears.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I thought for sure they would scrap the OS and switch to Android before they ever became a reality. (Still think they probably/ultimately should.)


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rton20s said:


> I think if the processor(s) perform as advertised, aren't buggy, and have useable software, you'll have a winner on your hands. Also, if you're developing an Android app, please do the same for iOS.


iOs may be out of the realm for now as it takes a very long time to get approved by apple. 
As far as software goes, the one thing that everyone complained about when I was doing research was that they ALL are very hard to use or adjust. So I made ours as easy to use as possible. Anyone can work this piece. The setup is easy and the adjustment is even easier. The crossover settings are as easy a click of a button and your done, the information is displayed on a graph similar to an LMS reading. I will post pics of the different screens. The only thing we didn't include was auto time align and no bluetooth as everyone complained about the 360's BT.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> iOs may be out of the realm for now as it takes a very long time to get approved by apple.
> As far as software goes, the one thing that everyone complained about when I was doing research was that they ALL are very hard to use or adjust. So I made ours as easy to use as possible. Anyone can work this piece. The setup is easy and the adjustment is even easier. The crossover settings are as easy a click of a button and your done, the information is displayed on a graph similar to an LMS reading. I will post pics of the different screens. The only thing we didn't include was auto time align and no bluetooth as everyone complained about the 360's BT.


Ryan,
Can the DEQ-8's 8v output be gained down using the onboard software?
Can they be adjusted down to 2v?
Thank you!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SciPunk

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan, i wanted ask here, if i could. Do you have any pricing info on the Phantom 13? I am really interested in it, and i think i know what DSP i am gonna go with eventually


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I kinda like that single DIN that flips DOWN. Pretty neat.


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ryan,
> Can the DEQ-8's 8v output be gained down using the onboard software?
> Can they be adjusted down to 2v?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


8V would be the output from a 0db optical/digital source (or optinmally gain-adjusted analog input) unfiltered (no xover, no EQ) and with the output slider for that channel set to 100%.

If you were to set the volume of all of your channels to 50%, then the voltage on the outputs would be less. And assuming the volume control isn't linear (it almost never is) then 50% will be a lot less than 4V.

(Voltage will depend on the impedance of the output being driven. Also, I'm guessing they mean 8V RMS with a sinewave, which should read as ~11.5V peak to peak.)

So, if it will do 8V, it will easily do 2V.

Now, at 8V, is it clipping, and what has THD been measured as?


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> iOs may be out of the realm for now as it takes a very long time to get approved by apple.
> As far as software goes, the one thing that everyone complained about when I was doing research was that they ALL are very hard to use or adjust. So I made ours as easy to use as possible. Anyone can work this piece. The setup is easy and the adjustment is even easier. The crossover settings are as easy a click of a button and your done, the information is displayed on a graph similar to an LMS reading. I will post pics of the different screens. The only thing we didn't include was auto time align and no bluetooth as everyone complained about the 360's BT.


Amen on apple.
I hope you mean they are hard to use and chance even when you know what you are doing. Meaning, you have to click a lot of buttons to change the crossover slope, then switch to the next channel, etc. - ideally, a way to do everything with the keyboard would be nice.... because the fact that they were hard to use stems from the fact that using a mouse in a car is difficult.

Auto t/a is a novelty as everyone can pretty much do that by ear. Bluetooth streaming varies greatly and depends on the source device and what codecs it supports, it can sound like ass, and it can sound good,regardless it will drain the battery of the source device, so it needs to be plugged in - which defeats the purpose of bluetooth and makes it a waste of $$ and time to engineer into a processor


----------



## pjf1fan

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> If you can believe it the PPI Ingenix is actually on the water in a couple of days! It will leave China before Chinese New Year.


I hate hearing that C word. I remember being proud of what we manufactured when I moved to Europe and exported the good old USA made goods.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Sounds like a winner,can't wait for this to come out. Man that price is sick.


----------



## rdubbs

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I'll definitely be interested in a review on this DSP when it comes out that catalogue is quite impressive!


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Any chance we can get the manual download on here to see what its all about? xover points, slopes, eq, q, etc.........


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I really like the features of the Ingenix double din source unit. It may be just what I have been looking for, for a project I am about to start working on. 

Ryan any pricing on that unit yet.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ryan,
> Can the DEQ-8's 8v output be gained down using the onboard software?
> Can they be adjusted down to 2v?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes it can, both input and output are adjustable via the software.


----------



## SciPunk

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan, can i email you about info for the Phantom 13? Or is there a different email i need? 
Thanks!


----------



## PPI_GUY

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Looks like the new Ion amps are rebadged SoundStream Picasso Nano's. Same specs for both but, the text in the catalog for the Ion's is copy & pasted from the Tarantula Nano text. 

Picasso Nano specs (bottom of page)
Soundstream - Picasso Amplifiers

Tarantula Nano text
Soundstream - Tarantula Amplifiers


*Edit:* The new Phantom subs have specs very close to the SS Reference R3 subs along with almost word for word text.
http://www.soundstream.com/html/subs-reference-r3.html

The PPI Phantom 13 seems to be the SS Stealth 13 rebadged.
http://www.soundstream.com/html/subs-STEALTH-13.html

And the Black Ice subs could be rebadged Rubicons.
http://www.soundstream.com/html/subs-rubicon.html


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

If the processor doesn't support Bluetooth, how will an Android Device controll the processor remotely with your Android app?


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bbfoto said:


> If the processor doesn't support Bluetooth, how will an Android Device controll the processor remotely with your Android app?


I assumed he meant no bluetooth audio streaming...
Anyway, wifi is also an option. Its very cheap and pretty easy to implement a wifi chip and a mini web server.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bbfoto said:


> If the processor doesn't support Bluetooth, how will an Android Device controll the processor remotely with your Android app?


wifi dongle.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI_GUY said:


> Looks like the new Ion amps are rebadged SoundStream Picasso Nano's. Same specs for both but, the text in the catalog for the Ion's is copy & pasted from the Tarantula Nano text.
> 
> Picasso Nano specs (bottom of page)
> Soundstream - Picasso Amplifiers
> 
> Tarantula Nano text
> Soundstream - Tarantula Amplifiers
> 
> 
> *Edit:* The new Phantom subs have specs very close to the SS Reference R3 subs along with almost word for word text.
> Soundstream - Subwoofers - Reference R3
> 
> The PPI Phantom 13 seems to be the SS Stealth 13 rebadged.
> Soundstream - Subwoofers - STEALTH-13
> 
> And the Black Ice subs could be rebadged Rubicons.
> Soundstream - Subwoofers - Rubicon


The Phantom 13 shares the same frame and Vc as the Stealth 13 but that's where it stops. The Phantom 13 has a PP coated paper cone, and a foam surround for better sound quality. 

As far as subs they all share the same motor structure but they have different cone material and surrounds, so they perform drastically different. 

The R3 subs are a whole new animal just like the Phantom woofers. We gave you T7 & PC performance without the cast basket and huge price, but better sound and output.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> wifi dongle.


This just gets better and better. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> The Phantom 13 shares the same frame and Vc as the Stealth 13 but that's where it stops. The Phantom 13 has a PP coated paper cone, and a foam surround for better sound quality.
> 
> As far as subs they all share the same motor structure but they have different cone material and surrounds, so they perform drastically different.
> 
> The R3 subs are a whole new animal just like the Phantom woofers. We gave you T7 & PC performance without the cast basket and huge price, but better sound and output.


And yes the iOn's share the same PCB as the Picasso Nano amps.


----------



## xBlitzkriegx

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

thank you for being active on the board Ryan.

i am interested in the DSP and the phantom subs.

when will it be possible to get t/s specs for the new subs?


----------



## stylngle2003

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That Phantom13 is really, really interesting. Can't wait to see how much it costs.

When can we expect the Ion amps to hit the market?


----------



## Jroo

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I actually really want a screen or controller. I dont want to use a laptop/palm/phone to tune. I had a PPI 730 and really liked how the screen just connected to the unit via cable. Just really hope this doesnt have issues because the price point is really good.


----------



## carter1010

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I am super excited about the phantom components. 6.5 component with 1 inch mounting depth? I could put 4 in each door : )


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I canteven get the catalog to open for me


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Jroo said:


> I actually really want a screen or controller. I dont want to use a laptop/palm/phone to tune. I had a PPI 730 and really liked how the screen just connected to the unit via cable. Just really hope this doesnt have issues because the price point is really good.


I agree and that's why I use a audio control eq.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> Yes I do but I dont have them right now. I can put them up tomorrow


Damn.
I was looking forward to seeing these today.
Whenever you can get these up Ryan, that would be great. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*










Me? I prefer sunny Socal 3-way setups.

EDIT: Hey, at least, it's not as bad as ARC........

Is that a CF card slot next to the USB?


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



oca123 said:


> Me? I prefer sunny Socal 3-way setups.
> 
> EDIT: Hey, at least, it's not as bad as ARC........
> 
> Is that a CF card slot next to the USB?


NICE......weather....whether LOL! Hey, it happens! Who cares..we know what they mean. At least its coming out!!!! Besides, proper gramma would probably add another couple hundred!


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

$200/per? I'm available for copy writing. I will charge $199 per unit sold.

Let's hope they get the silkscreening right and that the PPI unit ends up with the DEQ8 mention, not the Synthesis one 

This sounds like an interesting processor though, really. Tuning via Wi-Fi tells me a few things:

1) It's an original design
2) The designer has a brain.
3) It's hackable easily and there will be a wireless remote... and if they aren't the ones to design, mfg, and sell it..... heck, I will


----------



## Inigma

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Catalyx said:


> I hope they take it upon them selfs to correct that problem weather they have any respect left to loose or not.


whether

Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Well I know I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Any idea yet as to an estimated retail or better yet, street price on the Ingenix?


----------



## Catalyx

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Inigma said:


> whether
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself.


I guess you didn't detect my sarcastic use of all the misspellings they have in their promo text...


----------



## Inigma

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Lol, I totally missed the sarcasm. After re-reading it I think what you wrote is even more funny now. I hadn't even noticed the others.


----------



## Catalyx

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Inigma said:


> whether
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself.





Inigma said:


> Lol, I totally missed the sarcasm. After re-reading it I think what you wrote is even more funny now. I hadn't even noticed the others.


:laugh:


----------



## pcpete

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I'm itching to get a 3sixty.3 unit, but would really like a proc with android control, any rough estimate as to when these new procs are coming out...I think I can I can hold off till summer


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



pcpete said:


> I'm itching to get a 3sixty.3 unit, but would really like a proc with android control, any rough estimate as to when these new procs are coming out...I think I can I can hold off till summer


Android anything is at least a few months away. If i had to guess it would be somewhere around the end of summer.


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Offroader5 said:


> Any idea yet as to an estimated retail or better yet, street price on the Ingenix?


Is it too early to know this yet?

I'm thinking of dumping my slow crappy Kenwood and wonder how long till this is available?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Offroader5 said:


> Is it too early to know this yet?
> 
> I'm thinking of dumping my slow crappy Kenwood and wonder how long till this is available?


This unit will be available in March.


----------



## pcpete

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> Android anything is at least a few months away. If i had to guess it would be somewhere around the end of summer.


Sorry, do you mean the processor will be out by the end of summer, or just the android app?

Thanks....


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Screen shots?


----------



## petern23

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Does it work in cold weather? That will be important here!


----------



## jplleal

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Any news so far? Price, release date for Europe, etc?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



jplleal said:


> Any news so far? Price, release date for Europe, etc?


Online Car Stereo has it listed in stock (though I would question that) and priced around....wait for it....wait for it......$770! :shocked2: Hopefully that's incorrect or I can safely so thanks but no thanks.


----------



## pjf1fan

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Hi-FiDelity said:


> Online Car Stereo has it listed in stock (though I would question that) and priced around....wait for it....wait for it......$770! :shocked2: Hopefully that's incorrect or I can safely so thanks but no thanks.


Online Car Stereo is a scam. They are pretty much a drop-ship location. I've tried to order an MB Quart amp and a pair of PPI subwoofers only to be told a few days later that they are not in stock. Half a year later the equipment is on the site so I order again. Same thing, a few days later I was told it's out of stock but there are other junky substitutes I was recommended. Checked today, yup the stuff is still on the site while they know very well that it is not in stock. Avoid them.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Hi-FiDelity said:


> Online Car Stereo has it listed in stock (though I would question that) and priced around....wait for it....wait for it......$770! :shocked2: Hopefully that's incorrect or I can safely so thanks but no thanks.


Gee, incorrect info given out over the web?
I thought that was illegal 

Ok, here's the reality, it's not available until March at the earliest and $770 is list price.
Here's another distributor with a more realistic price:

Precision Power DEQ.8 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band Parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover 8 CH Digital Signal Processor with 8V Out


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



petern23 said:


> Does it work in cold weather? That will be important here!


Pot stirrer. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> Yes I do but I dont have them right now. I can put them up tomorrow


Ok Ryan, it's been two weeks.
You can put them up anytime now. 

BTW, did the 771s hit Long Beach yet?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Gee, incorrect info given out over the web?
> I thought that was illegal
> 
> Ok, here's the reality, it's not available until March at the earliest and $770 is list price.
> Here's another distributor with a more realistic price:
> 
> Precision Power DEQ.8 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band Parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover 8 CH Digital Signal Processor with 8V Out
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Was just commenting on the fact that $770 is far and away more than I would spend in it. Though $500 is still a more than I'd like to spend, it is a more reasonable price.


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

While the release of the DSP is interesting....I'm more interested in the Ingenix


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok Ryan, it's been two weeks.
> You can put them up anytime now.
> 
> BTW, did the 771s hit Long Beach yet?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yeah, the lockness monster swam it over and is handing them off to big foot and the chupicabra (for southern cali:laugh: for distribution 

Sorry, had to be done.....HOW F'ING LONG have we been waiting!!!

Processor looks nice though....simple!


----------



## negativegain

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rexroadj said:


> Yeah, the lockness monster swam it over and is handing them off to big foot and the chupicabra (for southern cali:laugh: for distribution
> 
> Sorry, had to be done.....HOW F'ING LONG have we been waiting!!!
> 
> Processor looks nice though....simple!


i haz lol.
well done, sir.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



gregerst22 said:


> I'd rather have them take the time they need to get it right then to rush a product out half baked. Now I'm not saying that's what's going on here. But it's obvious that it's not ready or we'd have them by now.
> Look how long it took RF to get the 3sixty3 out.. that product didn't ship for at least 6 month after it was originally supposed to and everybody was whining about it... guess what when it finally did ship it had lots of software bugs and then ppl complained about that too.. and rightfully so. All of these modern DSP's are very, very software dependent and developing for them takes a LOT of time...if you want to do it right.


Well I wasnt talking about the dsp.......and you dont know the back story with some of us regarding the decks. They've been on boats before 
I also, as marketing guy, understand and value "buzz", its VERY key...however there is a HUGE difference between buzz and production vs advertising responsibility. RF crossed that line and imo ingenix units crossed that line.......MANY cross that line. I just find it unnecessary and hurts more then helps. Again, buzz is one thing....this aint it


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



gregerst22 said:


> I'd rather have them take the time they need to get it right then to rush a product out half baked. Now I'm not saying that's what's going on here. But it's obvious that it's not ready or we'd have them by now.
> Look how long it took RF to get the 3sixty3 out.. that product didn't ship for at least 6 month after it was originally supposed to and everybody was whining about it... guess what when it finally did ship it had lots of software bugs and then ppl complained about that too.. and rightfully so. All of these modern DSP's are very, very software dependent and developing for them takes a LOT of time...if you want to do it right.


Good way to think about it on your part but Rexroadj is right about the source units.
We've been told they're coming for just about two full years now and since no one has posted otherwise, it can be safely assumed that they're still not here. :mean:
I am hoping that the DSP doesn't follow the same time path.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Manual is up! WTF! It only shows 6band peq and no graphic eq. Maybe it will be updated before release. The S.S model seems to be the same.


http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/manuals/DEQ-8-manual.pdf


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hah, it's a MiniDSP in a PPI Enclosure!


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> No they are not available and the only two that exist t are in my office. They will arrive at our offices in March. As we get closer to them being here we will release a copy of the owners manual.
> The unit is not a MiniDSP repackaged. The unit is a 4 input 8 output with 31 band graphic eq on each output, with time alignment, 8v pre outs, 1 digital input and also 4 channel high level input. Yes the Synthesis and the DEQ.8 are very similar.
> Any other information you need you can email me [email protected]


I thought the same thing.


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I missed the "This unit is not a MiniDSP repackaged" statement.
But the manual clearly shows screenshots of the MiniDSP interface. Hmm.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So how much are they selling them for?


----------



## chefhow

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



oca123 said:


> I missed the "This unit is not a MiniDSP repackaged" statement.
> But the manual clearly shows screenshots of the MiniDSP interface. Hmm.


Somebody forgot to proof the manual and GUI before release, OOOOPS!!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bkjay said:


> Manual is up! WTF! It only shows 6band peq and no graphic eq. Maybe it will be updated before release. The S.S model seems to be the same.
> 
> 
> http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/manuals/DEQ-8-manual.pdf


How did you find this manual?
Is there one out for the P-771NX source unit?

Thx!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

No doubt about that...that's a miniDSP in the manual.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> How did you find this manual?
> Is there one out for the P-771NX source unit?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


If you look under Accessories and then click on DEQ8 page.
I see no info for source units.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



chefhow said:


> Somebody forgot to proof the manual and GUI before release, OOOOPS!!


OMG I just noticed that lol! The good thing is most of the reviews have been good for the minidsp. Some noise and pop issues,but they upped the output and have remote out so it may be good to go but time will tell.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

From the mini dsp website:


OEM projects

Our low cost miniDSP platforms were designed with flexibility in mind. May it be a low cost digital crossover module for your audiophile loudspeakers or a custom signal processor, we can partner with you to get your project off the ground in a very limited amount of time.

Our product offering include:

- *Software rebranding with your company logo*

- Custom hardware

- Custom firmware

- Manufacturing outsourcing to local EMS partners

For more information, please contact our sales team for a preliminary assessment by our experienced team.


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



jel847 said:


> From the mini dsp website:
> 
> 
> OEM projects
> 
> Our low cost miniDSP platforms were designed with flexibility in mind. May it be a low cost digital crossover module for your audiophile loudspeakers or a custom signal processor, we can partner with you to get your project off the ground in a very limited amount of time.
> 
> Our product offering include:
> 
> - *Software rebranding with your company logo*
> 
> - Custom hardware
> 
> - Custom firmware
> 
> - Manufacturing outsourcing to local EMS partners
> 
> For more information, please contact our sales team for a preliminary assessment by our experienced team.



But it does not include end-user documentation writing.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

^^^ This one didnt since it still has the Mini DSP logo across the top of the GUI...


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

What a joke


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Yeah, that's an epic fail.
I would make a meme, but I am not having the best monday morning, so I sympathize with the folks are PPI, who must be having a very bad morning.


----------



## Grizz Archer

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



cajunner said:


> Soundstream and bad spelling-
> 
> no matter how many changes are made to the company, affording a copy editor to the manuals seems out of budget...


You have seen it 6 years ago. The guy writing them had English as a second language - barely. The problem is that nobody cares to proof read. I always asked to do it myself since I was the grammar buff, but after 2 years I was asked to help anymore. Alot of the info comes from China and unless you really understand the product deeply, how can you rewrite it?


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I don't buy that. To me, there is no excuse for poorly written documentation today, especially when we're talking about a consumer product that doesn't need 200 pages of documentation.
When a company doesn't provide a decent manual, it looks sloppy, and shows that they don't really give a ****. The reason for that is that it is soooo easy to find good translators, and editors, on the internet today (and for dirt cheap!)

I have hired translators on freakin' fiverr that do a much better job. For 5 bucks a page, you can afford to hire several of them and have everything triple checked.

So, like I said, no excuse.


----------



## chefhow

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I would say that this has less to do with proof reading than it has to do with somebody at SS/PPI saying it wasnt a MiniDSP rebadged and its glaringly obvious that it is. Even if the MiniDSP header would have been removed and replaced with a PPI or SS header the screen shots are 100% without the shadow of a doubt MiniDSP architecture. There is NO ARGUING THAT, especially to somebody who has seen and used the MiniDSP program in the past. 
Sorry but that is bad form...


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Oh, yeah, that product is already dead and buried, I was just talking in general.


----------



## takeabao

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

To be fair, the miniDSP interface is actually quite good.

However, $500 is still [to me, at least] a bit high for what this thing is (clearly a miniDSP in a different chassis)


----------



## chad

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



takeabao said:


> To be fair, the miniDSP interface is actually quite good.
> 
> However, $500 is still [to me, at least] a bit high for what this thing is (clearly a miniDSP in a different chassis)


So what would it cost to buy the miniDSP, a reliable case for it, an isolated power supply, and input/output buffers for each channel (line drivers)?

Don't forget to add in your time. And the support we hope hat they will offer.

Don't forget to add in that this is not the DIYMA it used to be and I'd wager a bet that the vast majority of people here don't know what end of the soldering iron to hold.

Suddenly 500 bucks begins to become a more reasonable number. I'm not defending the outright lie, but I am defending them using miniDSP as a company to build their DSP "engine."

An off-the-shelf MiniDSP IS NOT an complete product, it was never meant to be.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I'm kinda with Chad on this one. Not defending PPI/Soundstream, but this doesn't appear to be a simple MiniDSP in their own enclosure. Looks more like a custom product where MiniDSP is the OEM that is building something to PPI/Soundtream's spec. A $500 price tag actually does seem reasonable when you compare it to what MiniDSP charges for their own products. 

I think the biggest issue was the statement by a representative from Epsilon stating that it was not a MiniDSP. He could/should have been more clear.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Funny how no one went off the deep end about the software for the PPI DCX-730 processor having identical software as Zapco's unit? Hmmmmm............. 

Not that I care either way....actually buying the zapco z8 anyway..... just funny how people pick and choose whats ok to get hell bent over.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

A similar board in a non auto friendly case is still $500 plus shipping and duties from minidsp...plus the plug in. It's not like they are charging 3x what you could get the OEM one for.

Now you guys have to remember that people on this board know about everything else that exists in the audio world, but the guy off of the street more than likely has never heard of miniDSP.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



chad said:


> Don't forget to add in that this is not the DIYMA it used to be and *I'd wager a bet that the vast majority of people here don't know what end of the soldering iron to hold.*
> 
> 
> An off-the-shelf MiniDSP IS NOT an complete product, it was never meant to be.


LOL Chad...awesome.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



thehatedguy said:


> A similar board in a non auto friendly case is still $500 plus shipping and duties from minidsp...plus the plug in. It's not like they are charging 3x what you could get the OEM one for.
> 
> Now you guys have to remember that people on this board know about everything else that exists in the audio world, but the guy off of the street more than likely has never heard of miniDSP.


 
Agreed. I think the MiniDsp's are actually quite nice and provide great DSP tuneability for a great pricepoint. As Chad stated, to get everything offered for the price it's actually very reasonable. In fact, most everyone here was eager to get a look at them when the $499 price was thrown out there. Personally, I'd trust the MiniDsp software/hardware over some other Asian buildhouse junk with no support.
The minidsp group is actually very responsive with both support issues and with listening to customers needs for software updates. I'm not sure how that translates in vendor requests and support though...

All that said...it's clearly a miniDSP rebadged and reworked.


----------



## pcpete

I too dont mind that it is minidsp based, it is a tested and stable platform.

Now I'm just hoping PPI added enough car audio specific add ons and android controlability to make it winner.



Sent from my AT270 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

come to think of it the fact that it's backed up by minidsp is a good thing.

Minidsp has a larger userbase, is more supported, and they've had their devices out in the field for a while and, so i venture to guess that the result will be a more stable product (since we wouldnt be handed out devices to beta test), with more support, and perhaps later on, the ability to "mod" things.

Maybe I jumped the gun too quick, assuming they were trying to pull a fast one... So the guy says "the unit is not a MiniDSP repackaged. "
-> He brought up MiniDSP first, why even bring that up? Obviously they aren't expecting to fool anyone? Or they figured they might get bashed for it?
-> so maybe he was trying to be proactive to prevent people buying these and posting furious comments on here later

Or perhaps that was just a conscious, scandalous lie 

they should have instead insisted on the fact that it was mini-DSP powered, and taken the time to highlight the benefits of that approach for us customers, namely:
- Costs less
- MiniDSP has experience in the field
- Their stuff is proven to work, so the units will be more stable with less bugs
- The GUI has been optimized through real-world use
- etc.

Anyway, interesting about the Zapco.... BigRed, I know you're reading this, wassup


----------



## south east customz

I have 3 coming shortly.


----------



## takeabao

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



chad said:


> So what would it cost to buy the miniDSP, a reliable case for it, an isolated power supply, and input/output buffers for each channel (line drivers)?
> 
> Don't forget to add in your time. And the support we hope hat they will offer.
> 
> Don't forget to add in that this is not the DIYMA it used to be and I'd wager a bet that the vast majority of people here don't know what end of the soldering iron to hold.
> 
> Suddenly 500 bucks begins to become a more reasonable number. I'm not defending the outright lie, but I am defending them using miniDSP as a company to build their DSP "engine."
> 
> An off-the-shelf MiniDSP IS NOT an complete product, it was never meant to be.


Chad, I don't disagree with any of this -- and you're right DIYMA is *NOT* what it was ~7 years ago when I first joined.

My main complaint with the $500 pricepoint is, you can get a Bit.One or Mosconi 6-to-8 used for around that price (and a new/like-new unit would be only marginally more). I'd, personally, rather pay a _little _bit more for one of those than this PPI unit (which isn't to say the PPI / miniDSP isn't good; given the feedback from various folks on this forum in particular, it's safe to say it is).


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



captainobvious said:


> Agreed. I think the MiniDsp's are actually quite nice and provide great DSP tuneability for a great pricepoint. As Chad stated, to get everything offered for the price it's actually very reasonable. In fact, most everyone here was eager to get a look at them when the $499 price was thrown out there. Personally, I'd trust the MiniDsp software/hardware over some other Asian buildhouse junk with no support.
> The minidsp group is actually very responsive with both support issues and with listening to customers needs for software updates. I'm not sure how that translates in vendor requests and support though...
> 
> All that said...it's clearly a miniDSP rebadged and reworked.


First and foremost I would like to say the guys at MiniDSP are making our unit. However as many of you have stated it is not an off the shelf piece from them. We took their platform and catered it to our customers needs. Listen the one and only thing we wanted to do was make a DSP that was user friendly, did what you needed it to do and sounded great. We managed to do just that. In fact I have personally tested many of the other DSP's out there from all the factories all over the world and this was our best bang for the buck. When you try as a company to do something that you have never done before you look for the best option to be profitable. Would I have loved to build a $1200 unit of course I would. But what most don't understand is on order to do that you have to spend a lot of money, and when you try and do something for the first time as a company you just can't bank on that. We did however get raved reviews from all that had seen it at CES in our demo car and as well those who have played with our samples. If anyone is REALLY interested in it email me. I would be happy to answer any questions. And as of today the uint is on a Fedex plain on its way to the states. We had a few pieces aired in......I promise that you will not be able to find a better unit at the same price as us.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> First and foremost I would like to say the guys at MiniDSP are making our unit. However as many of you have stated it is not an off the shelf piece from them. We took their platform and catered it to our customers needs. Listen the one and only thing we wanted to do was make a DSP that was user friendly, did what you needed it to do and sounded great. We managed to do just that. In fact I have personally tested many of the other DSP's out there from all the factories all over the world and this was our best bang for the buck. When you try as a company to do something that you have never done before you look for the best option to be profitable. Would I have loved to build a $1200 unit of course I would. But what most don't understand is on order to do that you have to spend a lot of money, and when you try and do something for the first time as a company you just can't bank on that. We did however get raved reviews from all that had seen it at CES in our demo car and as well those who have played with our samples. If anyone is REALLY interested in it email me. I would be happy to answer any questions. And as of today the uint is on a Fedex plain on its way to the states. We had a few pieces aired in......I promise that you will not be able to find a better unit at the same price as us.


Ryan,
That's good news.
PM sent.
Also, did the 771 source units finally arrive?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Email sent. BTW your PM box is full


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bkjay said:


> Email sent. BTW *your PM box is full*


That didn't take long. 
Maybe we'll have to draw straws?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

lol!


----------



## pcpete

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hmmm, didnt see anything in the pdf about spdif in...wonder if the DIGI-FP from minidsp is compatible...

I see there is a port for remote volume control...it would be nice if it had the functionality of the VOL-FP


----------



## ZAKOH

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I still don't understand why MiniDSP's creators by themselves can't make a 12v version in a chassis suited for car, with all right connectors, inputs and outputs,


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan.I sent you a email a few days ago note sure if you got it?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Not sure im out of town send it again....please


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> Not sure im out of town send it again....please


It's all good you responded to me today.This is Jason.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ok guys we are getting closer. I admit I do not own a dsp.so tell me what you think.

PrecisionPower - Products - Accessories - DEQ-8

Download file and have fun. I have a good feeling about this unit.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

BTW none of the minidsp's can do what this does. Good job to Ryan and the folks at minidsp.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Stupid question WTF is a biquad filter that's in advanced mode?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bkjay said:


> Stupid question WTF is a biquad filter that's in advanced mode?


http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/ptobin/3chapt07.pdf




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Thanks PPI-ART Not grasping it 100% I guess I need to do some homework.


----------



## chad

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



ZAKOH said:


> I still don't understand why MiniDSP's creators by themselves can't make a 12v version in a chassis suited for car, with all right connectors, inputs and outputs,


Probably not the demographic they are shooting for and support would kill them.


----------



## manifest

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bkjay said:


> BTW none of the minidsp's can do what this does.


Like what?


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



manifest said:


> Like what?



This can has 31 band GEQ. and also 6 band PEQ. None of their kits have both.


----------



## KrossoverPT

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hello guys, the MAC software version gives me an error.
It says the partner is not a trusted software developer and it can not be run on macbook.

can yo uplease verify the DMG file? anyone can test it to know if its only me who gives this error? Thank you.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Looks real promising if the price is right. The fact that it is made by mini dsp is a plus in my opinion.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

wow I really like the GUI seems really easy to use.


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I haven't messed around with many DSP GUI's...is there a manual that we can also download that explains what all the sliders & settings do?



bkjay said:


> Ok guys we are getting closer. I admit I do not own a dsp.so tell me what you think.
> 
> PrecisionPower - Products - Accessories - DEQ-8
> 
> Download file and have fun. I have a good feeling about this unit.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The manual was up at one time. My guess is that it is being updated.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

DEQ-8 Manual. 


http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/manuals/DEQ-8-manual.pdf


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pcpete

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hmmm..I see in the software that it supports 2xdigital in (the minidsp DIGI-FP I assume).

I'm not seeing anything in the pics for the unit for digital in, does it work with DIGI-FP (and VOL-FP for that matter) ?

No digital in would be a deal breaker for me....


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Doesn't look like it has a digital input. 
I'm interested in the ir remote Nd its functions or is that not available?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Finally I can say this.......
I've just confirmed that the PPI DEQ-8 is in stock as are the PPI Ingenix soure units! epper:

The first batch is going quick so you need to contact Jerry at Thunder Audio if you want one.
Here's the link to his store for both the P-771NX double din and the DEQ-8 dsp:

Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Search

Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Search


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Already planning to sell my Alpine and replace it with this.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The reason for contacting Jerry is that he's around the corner from Epsilon and can literally go grab what you need.
Make sure you tell him you're on DIYMA!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Wait, wait , wait....that HU is only that much? That price is correct? 

Am I missing something? Based on the features list, there are some things in there that I would expect to price this much higher.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally I can say this.......
> I've just confirmed that the PPI DEQ-8 is in stock as are the PPI Ingenix soure units! epper:
> 
> The first batch is going quick so you need to contact Jerry at Thunder Audio if you want one.
> Here's the link to his store for both the P-771NX double din and the DEQ-8 dsp:
> 
> Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Search
> 
> Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Search
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That's exactly what I was saying, which is why when they open tomorrow I will be putting my order for one in.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Offroader5 said:


> Wait, wait , wait....that HU is only that much? That price is correct?
> 
> Am I missing something? Based on the features list, there are some things in there that I would expect to price this much higher.


Yep, you read that right. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm

Is the photo of that head unit two screenshots side by side to show GPS and music? Just the way it looks on my phone is one double wide unit lol.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Schizm said:


> Is the photo of that head unit two screenshots side by side to show GPS and music? Just the way it looks on my phone is one double wide unit lol.


Exactly; it's two screenshots together.
Use this catalog to get a better look at unit and the entire line up (pages 24-27).

PrecisionPower 2011 Catalog


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm

I like the windows controls over phone contacts as well as GPS. Wonder if it can be modified to be a truck GPS!

I haven't decided what HU I'm gonna put in this truck. Have my jvc and an eclipse.


----------



## Schizm

I dont see anything at those ppi links. Dumb android is at times.


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So when I walk in there tomorrow morning, who do I say referred me?


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I wonder if you can control the DSP from the headunit? I dont remember if it was addressed here or not? It would be awesome if you could. That would actually help sway my decision a bit! Again, price points......WHOA!!!!!!! Intrigued to say the least


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



oca123 said:


> So when I walk in there tomorrow morning, who do I say referred me?


You can tell them I did.
But mostly just mention you read about it on DIYMA.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Thunderplains

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yep, you read that right.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


If I am reading correctly, it also does FLAC? nice.. very.. Now I might consider replacing my Kenwood..


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I tested the software last week on both PC and Mac. I have it installed on my macbook and my iMac. Seems to be working just fine. I would check your settings. Mine did mention that it wasn't from a trusted download but i just hit ok and to worked fine. Let me know if you run into any other issues. 

[email protected]


----------



## zql8tr

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I can confirm that the Ingenix units play FLAC files just fine. They can only be 16 bit though.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

any chance of the 771 controlling the deq8? or in the future that being possible?


----------



## zql8tr

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

At this time, no. There are no plans to have any head unit control any processor as that limits you to what model can be used.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ok, thanks for the response! Just figured I'd ask..... No biggie!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rexroadj said:


> Ok, thanks for the response! Just figured I'd ask..... No biggie!


That would be damn cool though if the 771 came preloaded with the DEQ-8 software and linked up. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That would be damn cool though if the 771 came preloaded with the DEQ-8 software and linked up. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yepper!


----------



## Offroader5

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rexroadj said:


> any chance of the 771 controlling the deq8? or in the future that being possible?





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That would be damn cool though if the 771 came preloaded with the DEQ-8 software and linked up. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hell yes that would be sweet. It would also serve as a great marketing idea to help sell one or the other depending on which was already being considered by someone. After all, it is a Windows based HU...there has to be a way to integrate it.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Offroader5 said:


> Hell yes that would be sweet. It would also serve as a great marketing idea to help sell one or the other depending on which was already being considered by someone. After all, it is a Windows based HU...there has to be a way to integrate it.


That was my thought.......Alpine/processors...... and yes, the window's thing....figured maybe a usb connection or something? 
Oh well.....both units still seem cool!


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Well, I was in the area yesterday, so I put Thunder Audio in my GPS. It took me to the middle of an apartment/condo complex.
I felt kind of stupid. I called, and it looks like they were busy. I got a call back shortly, but by that time, I was already on the fwy.
So, I guess I'm an idiot for not asking before... but Thunder = no retail location, right?


----------



## Thunderplains

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



oca123 said:


> Well, I was in the area yesterday, so I put Thunder Audio in my GPS. It took me to the middle of an apartment/condo complex.
> I felt kind of stupid. I called, and it looks like they were busy. I got a call back shortly, but by that time, I was already on the fwy.
> So, I guess I'm an idiot for not asking before... but Thunder = no retail location, right?


Even Google maps drops you in "Valley Park Apartments" Weird.. I thought they had a storefront..


----------



## ecbmxer

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

This processor looks like it's gonna be great! I'll wait for a few reviews first, but I think I'll look at picking one up this summer. The MSRP was supposed to be around $500 right?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Will this unit have a controller that can be plug n play? I refuse to tune with a laptop. Too combersome imo. Plus I'm computer illiterate.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Thunder Audio and Video is selling the Precision Power DEQ.8 for $499.95 and shows an MSRP of $769.95. Funny thing is that they also sell the (identical) Soundstream Synthesis for $544.95 with an MSRP of $845.95.


----------



## zql8tr

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Will this unit have a controller that can be plug n play? I refuse to tune with a laptop. Too combersome imo. Plus I'm computer illiterate.


We will have a remote for it, but there will not be any tuning options from it, sorry. It will be for volume and changing of stored tunes.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



oca123 said:


> Well, I was in the area yesterday, so I put Thunder Audio in my GPS. It took me to the middle of an apartment/condo complex.
> I felt kind of stupid. I called, and it looks like they were busy. I got a call back shortly, but by that time, I was already on the fwy.
> So, I guess I'm an idiot for not asking before... but Thunder = no retail location, right?


Call Jerry and ask him. :shrug:
Maybe that's how he can pull off those prices and compete with the I-stores.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Looking at the manual the PPI unit doesn't have a digital input but the soundstream does. Does anyone know of any other differences?


----------



## south east customz

Looks like there is one on the PPI



Greg Sherven 
South East Customz
[email protected]


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



south east customz said:


> Looks like there is one on the PPI
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Sherven
> South East Customz
> [email protected]


Hmmmmmmmmmm. 
More pics please. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## pcpete

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Thx for the pic! Was wondering about that...can't wait for a review


----------



## oca123

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Call Jerry and ask him. :shrug:
> Maybe that's how he can pull off those prices and compete with the I-stores.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I called while I was driving around the apartment complex!  twice! Left a VM too!
I couldn't stick around as it was getting close to 5.

Jerry called me back and left me a VM, but by then, I was home already.

Oh well. I'm glad I didn't buy it after all. I wanted something that can be tuned with a remote.

Unless.... has someone tried tuning it via wifi yet or what?


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

There's not much out there that will let you tune with a remote. If you can find the zapco dsp-6 or the older Rockford units but that's about it as far as I know. I don't know if you can tune the new Rockford or not.
The audio control units work great, have a dash control but are limited with features.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Its funny....I cant stand remotes/displays for tuning.....MUCH rather pull out the tablet/laptop and do it on a full size display and usually easier maneuvering..... Cant stand how the H800 makes you use one  

Definitely each there own?


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Honestly I used to be the guy that wanted/needed the remote for tuning now that I have used the laptop I will never go back. I'm using the mosconi with Bluetooth and it works great. I'm hardly a computer wiz and hardly tinker tolerant and if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## papasin

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rexroadj said:


> Its funny....I cant stand remotes/displays for tuning.....MUCH rather pull out the tablet/laptop and do it on a full size display and usually easier maneuvering..... Cant stand how the H800 makes you use one
> 
> Definitely each there own?


Actually, the H800 is one of the few (if not the only one) that I know off that let's you have your cake and eat it too. Tune with the laptop mostly, and if need to quickly tweak or adjust one EQ band or move a t/a setting, don't need to power up a laptop and just do it from the controller.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



papasin said:


> Actually, the H800 is one of the few (if not the only one) that I know off that let's you have your cake and eat it too. Tune with the laptop mostly, and if need to quickly tweak or adjust one EQ band or move a t/a setting, don't need to power up a laptop and just do it from the controller.


But aside from maybe 2-3 alpine decks connected.....You HAVE to have it otherwise it wont turn on etc..... which to me is just typical alpine making you jump through unnecessary hoops to spend more. I hate them for that, they have been that way about everything for the last decade plus. 
If you didnt have to use the remote (not a fan of most of the decks) I would most likely purchase that processor. 


I get why people like the remotes....and I'm not knocking the functionality. I just personally would rather use my laptop. I'm WAY done with the daily tuning sessions. I've been there done that and just dont need to do it. I know when its how I want it and anything from that point will just be trade offs. And if something really bothers me then I can sit down and take the appropriate time to fix it. I'm totally cool with that.....I'm sure a lot are not.....


----------



## papasin

I have an H800 hooked up to an OEM Honda NAV, and had it powered up without the controller and it tuned it with the laptop just fine...

EDIT: I too prefer to tune with the laptop. The main times I find the controller useful is for the occasion of a road trip. I hear something that I want to quickly change. But in general, yeah, laptop is definitely easier.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

gonna need a pic of that one


----------



## papasin

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rexroadj said:


> gonna need a pic of that one


You can check with the OP as he has seen my setup (along with my other builds) a few times if you have doubts .

I have used fairly extensively the MS-8, 6to8, 3Sixty.3, and H800. Each processor has its pros and cons and I would expect this processor will also.

For my OEM NAV in my Civic, the H800 works well for the goals I wanted to achieve. YMMV. For my wife's Smart, I settled on the 3Sixty.3 with also good results.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So your telling me....YOU use the H800 without an alpine AInet connected headunit or controller and it turns on/functions daily? Is that what your saying? Cause thats what I'm reading and yes, I certainly have my doubts. I was told by Alpine and several dealers (cause I dont trust alpine with that sort of thing) that you absolutely can not run the H800 without some sort of Ainet or the controller. I was told it will not turn on/start the processor any other way. 
If in fact they are all wrong then that changes a lot for me.


----------



## papasin

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Just tried it and unplugged the controller (disconnected the commander port). Powered up just fine. Has been to one comp already in this config, will be going to another next Saturday.

Honestly, if the controller is not a big draw for you, and you aren't looking for rear fill, IMHO, there are other alternatives that you should consider. One feature that the H800 lacks that some of the other processors offer is simultaneous use of GEQ and PEQ, whereas the H800 you have to choose one or the other. Not a showstopper for the Civic, but it's a nice feature that I have at my disposal with the 3Sixty, had that with a 6to8, and as I understand also available in the PS8 and others.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hmmm...did you just turn on looking for the light or actually listen to it? Sounds like alpine might need a talking to! 

The H800 has some features that I like over some of the other processors. I actually love parametric and 10 per is more then adequate. I dont believe in nor have never needed an obscene amount of eq....certainly not 31 per graphic and definitely not both! But for those that feel its needed I can see it being an on paper draw back. I was actually leaning towards the Z8 because, again, parametric eq and not needed any sort of remote (and I can get it at a silly price I'm really on an alpine fan at all in general anymore. I wouldnt mind having some access to the processor from a deck (like you could with the 701 and 505...hated the 701 though). 
Interesting not needing the remote for the h800 though? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## papasin

I'll listen when I get back. We can take this to PM if this is straying too OT .

One other data point re: H800 though that probably is worth mentioning is floor noise is not as low as 6to8 IME and was also reported as higher compared to the z8 in that thread. Not terrible, but not as low as the others.

EDIT: rexroadj is correct that H800 needs controller or an AI-net HU...but I am using H800/C800 with an OEM HU just fine for the reasons I stated. The time I did not have the controller plugged in, I had a laptop plugged in and was tuning with the laptop...and upon some quick testing, plugging in a laptop actually powers up the processor and I guess has a similar result as the way the controller does this (odd since there is a remote on the processor). Anyway, this is also discussed in the H800 thread at roughly page 31 or so. Sorry for the confusion. Other items I mentioned though I believe are accurate wrt features, floor noise, etc. I believe this DSP, along with others given the features and not needing a controller could be better choices .


----------



## south east customz

More pics here and forsale!

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146007


Greg Sherven 
South East Customz
[email protected]


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

SWEET!!!
Thanks!


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Just wanted to add,the software on ppi's site only has a 6 band peq. not 9. Not sure if this will updated in the future.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The website has a typo. It is a 6band. It also has a 31 band graphic eq


----------



## benny

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Is that 6 band per channel?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Correct


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> The website has a typo. It is a 6band. It also has a 31 band graphic eq












From the looks of this pic, the box has the same typo.


----------



## Thrush

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hello everyone, 

Could someone give me a comparison of the SS/PPI DEQ and a miniDSP with a few plugins?

Thanks in advanvce!

This is first post here but I've been tinkering with aftermarket car audio since 1985 when I bought the first edition Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 amp. I've gone through all sorts of set ups and manufacturers. My favorite system I've had comprised of SS Reference amps with Image Dynamics wave guides with ID mids and sub.

Currently I have an Apline PDX-5 feeding an old set of Diamon Audio components. The PDX-5 has band-pass capabilities to enable an active crossover system. I've never done an active system before, but I'm sure I'll need some sort of correction and tweaking capabilities to get it full potential, hence my interest in a DSP.


----------



## Schizm

Can anyone tell me if the head unit sopports SiriusXM? I can't live without it and most add-on controllers Sirius offers have terrible connectors. Plus I have too many screens already to add more lol


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

It currently does not do Sirius/XM


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

If you can do the custom biquad programming with these, that could be a bonus...especially if people are using the Active Crossover Design spreadsheet.

the Active Crossover Designer web page


----------



## pcpete

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So, any feedback on the DEQ.8? Thread kinda just died


----------



## zql8tr

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



pcpete said:


> So, any feedback on the DEQ.8? Thread kinda just died


Anyone? We are interested, obviously, in what you guys have to say about it. Thoughts on improvements/changes that we maybe need to do... We would love to hear feedback, good or bad.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

FYI You can use custom bi quads for the crossover control if you click on the advanced button. Then enter in the custom bi-quad file and your good to go.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan,
GUI control of it from the 771 would be absolutely stellar!
Should be a simple software add to the source unit.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Jsracing

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

What's the difference between the Phantom and new Ion series? Looks like the Ions can do what the Phantoms do in a smaller package. What selling point does the Phantom series have over the Ions?
I like the new Ion i350.2. So small...I almost want to get it just to find uses for it (have no use now).


----------



## trumpet

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The iON amps are a totally different design than the Phantoms. They lack bandpass crossovers, they aren't as powerful, but they add speaker level inputs. As you noticed, they are quite small.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I could be wrong, but I believe...

PPI iON = SoundStream Picasso Nano = Power Acoustik Razor

I'm not aware of anyone outside of Epsilon using similar boards like you see in the Phantoms/Tarantula Nanos.


----------



## Jsracing

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

It's been a while since I looked into amps, but I recall Polk, NVX and other mfrs having nearly identical amps to the Phantoms.

The 2 channel Ion looks to have a more flexible crossover than the Picasso Nanos. The Picasso Nanos seem smaller still. I just love the small size of the i350.2.

Thanks for pointing out the power difference between the Ion and Phantom. I like the smaller size of the Ion and power is plenty. Anybody know if the noise and distortion specs on the Ions are the same as the Phantoms (or better or worse)?


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I'll just say this... for the price difference of $20 between the i350.2 and the P600.2, I would go with the proven performance of the Phantom all day long. 

Now, back to the DEQ.8.


----------



## zql8tr

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Of those of you who bought this or the Soundstream Synthesis, any thoughts yet? We have yet to really hear anything on them.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

If it helps at all the iOn and the Picasso Nano are Korean made amplifiers. The sound quality it awesome out of the little package. And thats not just me trying to sell them, they really do sound nice. 
Had a guy running one of our prototype Phantom 10" woofer off the iON 650 in a ported box and it was way more than I expected.


----------



## GaryJ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Looking at the PPI website, I guess I am not seeing much difference between this and a 3sixty.3. Am I missing something?


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



GaryJ said:


> Looking at the PPI website, I guess I am not seeing much difference between this and a 3sixty.3. Am I missing something?


Knowing that people usually only talk about things when there is something bad to say........
I would say the difference between the 363 and this, so far, is a whole lot of headaches (issues with 363 have been very frequent...not sure if there settled though)........


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

My local dealer won't even sell the 363 because of all the issues he's had with them.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



GaryJ said:


> Looking at the PPI website, I guess I am not seeing much difference between this and a 3sixty.3. Am I missing something?


The Synthesis and DEQ.8 are built on a great platform with exceptional quality. The software is something that anyone can use. Th eon complaint I had when engineering this one was that everyone thought the 360 was do darn hard to use. I tested 5-6 different at forms and none came close to the one I chose. 
The experienced to the rookie can use this, and it is suitable for both. You can use the ACD and input your own personal algorithms in pro mode or do it the easy way and enter your crossover points and db slope and your done. Easy as that.


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> The Synthesis and DEQ.8 are built on a great platform with exceptional quality. The software is something that anyone can use. Th eon complaint I had when engineering this one was that everyone thought the 360 was do darn hard to use. I tested 5-6 different at forms and none came close to the one I chose.
> The experienced to the rookie can use this, and it is suitable for both. You can use the ACD and input your own personal algorithms in pro mode or do it the easy way and enter your crossover points and db slope and your done. Easy as that.


Which is very cool!


----------



## GaryJ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rexroadj said:


> Knowing that people usually only talk about things when there is something bad to say........
> I would say the difference between the 363 and this, so far, is a whole lot of headaches (issues with 363 have been very frequent...not sure if there settled though)........


Interesting. Such as what?

I'm probably going to be getting one of these types of devices before too long. I don't want to make a rushed or poor choice. Seems most places I look, the opinions on the 3sixty.3 have been pretty favorable. No skin off my back, though, I've never purchased any RF equipment...was a little sad that I might have to. 

Having said that, I will purchase whatever I think is the best platform for the money, etc.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



GaryJ said:


> Interesting. Such as what?
> 
> I'm probably going to be getting one of these types of devices before too long. I don't want to make a rushed or poor choice. Seems most places I look, the opinions on the 3sixty.3 have been pretty favorable. No skin off my back, though, I've never purchased any RF equipment...was a little sad that I might have to.
> 
> *Having said that, I will purchase whatever I think is the best platform for the money, etc*.


So what is your criteria in decision making and how does the DEQ-8 dsp score in your mind?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



GaryJ said:


> Interesting. Such as what?
> 
> I'm probably going to be getting one of these types of devices before too long. I don't want to make a rushed or poor choice. Seems most places I look, the opinions on the 3sixty.3 have been pretty favorable. No skin off my back, though, I've never purchased any RF equipment...was a little sad that I might have to.
> 
> Having said that, I will purchase whatever I think is the best platform for the money, etc.


See post 230 
There have been a variety of issues but its been consistent. I know there are plenty of solid ones out there....and they may have even fixed all the issues by now as well. I really liked what it had to offer, especially when they first started leaking info about it....its not the same as it was originally.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I honestly bought the mosconi because of all the features and extras available. Bluetooth control, Bluetooth audio available. App that works etc.
I hate the GUI and the remote. I'm searching for one with a better GUI. I'm no expert tuner and need simple. I loved the dcx-730 interface as every thing was right in front of you. No switching screens for different features.
Turns out I don't need the blue tooth streaming and I hate the remote and GUI and for that reason I am thinking about switching processors.
Was leaning towards the bit ten but am really looking at this unit and the zapco.


----------



## rockin

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So this piece has been out for 6-8 weeks or so, correct. Not one person has installed or reviewed it?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Hi-FiDelity said:


> Was just commenting on the fact that $770 is far and away more than I would spend in it. Though $500 is still a more than I'd like to spend, it is a more reasonable price.


Ok...I talked to Jerry again today and he says to call him for pricing.
Make sure you tell him that you're on DIYMA.

Here's the link to his website and contact info:

Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Home and Car Electronics


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vinyfiny

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Is there still no decent review for this unit out there, or even an in depth install/tuning thread? Hasn't it been out for a couple of months now? It seems like people are buying/installing it, at least from what I've been reading around DIYMA.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



vinyfiny said:


> Is there still no decent review for this unit out there, or even an in depth install/tuning thread? Hasn't it been out for a couple of months now? It seems like people are buying/installing it, at least from what I've been reading around DIYMA.


I will be purchasing one in the next two months.
You bet that I'll review it whether there's other reviews posted or not.
I would have purchased it sooner but I am not at that stage in my build.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vinyfiny

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I will be purchasing one in the next two months.
> You bet that I'll review it whether there's other reviews posted or not.
> I would have purchased it sooner but I am not at that stage in my build.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Excellent, that's when I'm looking to get a processor for my setup as well.


----------



## robert_wrath

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I will be purchasing one in the next two months.
> You bet that I'll review it whether there's other reviews posted or not.
> I would have purchased it sooner but I am not at that stage in my build.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Surprised they didn't comp one out to you.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



robert_wrath said:


> Surprised they didn't comp one out to you.


LOL....They wanted me on the team but I had to decline due to I'm on TEAM GRIZZ.

Would've been nice though. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rexroadj

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL....They wanted me on the team but I had to decline due to I'm on TEAM GRIZZ.
> 
> Would've been nice though.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Good decision


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



jel847 said:


> I honestly bought the mosconi because of all the features and extras available. Bluetooth control, Bluetooth audio available. App that works etc.
> I hate the GUI and the remote. I'm searching for one with a better GUI. I'm no expert tuner and need simple. I loved the dcx-730 interface as every thing was right in front of you. No switching screens for different features.
> Turns out I don't need the blue tooth streaming and I hate the remote and GUI and for that reason I am thinking about switching processors.
> Was leaning towards the bit ten but am really looking at this unit and the zapco.


The GUI and the odd number of EQ bands per output is why I sold mine. So far, for ease of use, I think the old Zapco GUI was the best. Not sure if it looks the same now. After that, the H800 was VERY easy too. Then PS8.


----------



## jel847

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



quality_sound said:


> The GUI and the odd number of EQ bands per output is why I sold mine. So far, for ease of use, I think the old Zapco GUI was the best. Not sure if it looks the same now. After that, the H800 was VERY easy too. Then PS8.


I agree the old PPI/zapco GUI was the easiest to use for me. I think I like everything being on one page. I am actually getting used to the mosconi so maybe I'm just set in my ways too much.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I HATED having to keep flipping to whichever tab it was to mute outputs. At least the PS8 can do it from ALL tabs. I can also change polarity on most, if not all, of the tabs. I really wish they'd just make the window bigger and put everything on one page. SO much easier.


----------



## cheebs

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

soooo a few months have has anyone had a chance to use the SS or PPI units yet? any intel?


----------



## emilime75

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



cheebs said:


> soooo a few months have has anyone had a chance to use the SS or PPI units yet? any intel?


Would be nice to hear some actual user reviews of this.



[email protected] said:


> Dash control and Android app are coming. Price is $499.00 retail.


Currently using a MiniDSP 2x8 so I think I know what to expect as far as SQ goes. Now, if you did actually come up with a usable Android app...that would be huge considering the number of Android users out there as well as the increasing popularity of Android tablets being installed instead of traditional head units. I am one of those, using a tablet installed in my dash as my head unit and if I had the ability to control/tune the system from it that would be a major bonus over dragging my laptop out to the garage every time. You come up with a usable Android app for tuning your DSP and I WILL BUY ONE.

Along with that, and I know this is reaching, you add HDMI or USB digital audio streaming to the DSP and you once again have, in my mind, a huge selling point. One that no one else has. I am looking to replace my older tablet with one that has HDMI out, then add an HDMI digital audio extractor to feed the MiniDSP. If I could do this by directly connecting an HDMI cable to the DSP...I think you see where I'm heading with this.


----------



## cheebs

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



emilime75 said:


> Would be nice to hear some actual user reviews of this.
> 
> 
> Currently using a MiniDSP 2x8 so I think I know what to expect as far as SQ goes. Now, if you did actually come up with a usable Android app...that would be huge considering the number of Android users out there as well as the increasing popularity of Android tablets being installed instead of traditional head units. I am one of those, using a tablet installed in my dash as my head unit and if I had the ability to control/tune the system from it that would be a major bonus over dragging my laptop out to the garage every time. You come up with a usable Android app for tuning your DSP and I WILL BUY ONE.
> 
> Along with that, and I know this is reaching, you add HDMI or USB digital audio streaming to the DSP and you once again have, in my mind, a huge selling point. One that no one else has. I am looking to replace my older tablet with one that has HDMI out, then add an HDMI digital audio extractor to feed the MiniDSP. If I could do this by directly connecting an HDMI cable to the DSP...I think you see where I'm heading with this.


whats your setup?


----------



## emilime75

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



cheebs said:


> whats your setup?


Currently, a Galaxy Tab 7, head phone out to MiniDSP 2x8 analog in, running 3 way front plus sub. I've also got the MiniDIGI add on module but no digital source as of yet. 

The current plan is to step up a bit in screen size and go with the Droid Xyboard 8.2. I think that's the biggest tablet I can get in the dash without reworking the whole dash. It has an HDMI out so I plan on using an HDMI audio extractor or de embedder(same thing) which converts to either optical or coax digital. This would allow for a completely digital signal path all the way to the MiniDSP outputs.  For volume I"ll be using a steering wheel adapter to IR(PAC SWI X), the 2x8 has an IR receiver that can be used for volume and preset selection.

I'm not 100% sure if all of this will work as in theory, but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Big T

I have had the DEQ8 in my truck for a couple of months and just installed one in my wife's car last weekend. I had Rockford 360s in my truck and got rid of them for a MS8 and also had an MS8 in the wife's car. These are so much better than the MS8. The only thing I miss from the MS8 is the speaker level out for the rear. You have so much more control with these than the MS8 and 360. 
Also you can label the inputs and output ex in the software which it super helpful...

Anyone who wants to see the GUI you can download it from PPIs page..


----------



## emilime75

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

What differences sonically(if any) did you notice between the 3? There are descrptencies between the bullet points on the product page, the manual and pictures of the actual unit, maybe you can verify ...
1. Bullet point claims 9 band PEQ, GUI shows 6 band.
2. GUI shows digital inputs, manual doesn't mention them and pictures don't show them. Does it have a digital input?
3. Manual shows an IR port but doesn't describe it's use. Have you tried programming a remote to it? Does it work? What functions?

The GUI is all MiniDSP. There is no doubt both this and the Synthesis are the same units, made by MiniDSP. The only difference between these and a MiniDSP 2x8 is the 31 band GEQ(DEQ8) on the input instead of the 6 band PEQ(MiniDSP) and 2 additional analog input channels.

The claim made earlier of an Android app...I'm calling bull$hit. There is nothing new here as far as hardware/software goes and MiniDSP already made it clear they don't intend to make an Android app...unless something has changed with that, I don't see this coming.





Big T said:


> I have had the DEQ8 in my truck for a couple of months and just installed one in my wife's car last weekend. I had Rockford 360s in my truck and got rid of them for a MS8 and also had an MS8 in the wife's car. These are so much better than the MS8. The only thing I miss from the MS8 is the speaker level out for the rear. You have so much more control with these than the MS8 and 360.
> Also you can label the inputs and output ex in the software which it super helpful...
> 
> Anyone who wants to see the GUI you can download it from PPIs page..


----------



## cheebs

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



emilime75 said:


> What differences sonically(if any) did you notice between the 3? There are descrptencies between the bullet points on the product page, the manual and pictures of the actual unit, maybe you can verify ...
> 1. Bullet point claims 9 band PEQ, GUI shows 6 band.
> 2. GUI shows digital inputs, manual doesn't mention them and pictures don't show them. Does it have a digital input?
> 3. Manual shows an IR port but doesn't describe it's use. Have you tried programming a remote to it? Does it work? What functions?
> 
> The GUI is all MiniDSP. There is no doubt both this and the Synthesis are the same units, made by MiniDSP. The only difference between these and a MiniDSP 2x8 is the 31 band GEQ(DEQ8) on the input instead of the 6 band PEQ(MiniDP).
> 
> The claim made earlier of an Android app...I'm calling bull$hit. There is nothing new here as far as hardware/software goes and MiniDSP already made it clear they don't intend to make an Android app...unless something has changed with that, I don't see this coming.


it can't be totally the the same as the minidsp? at min. the ss and ppi units have a line driver. at least as far as the manual says. 8v vs. 2v. the 2v is what i did not like about the mini dsp when i had it.


----------



## emilime75

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



cheebs said:


> it can't be totally the the same as the minidsp? at min. the ss and ppi units have a line driver. at least as far as the manual says. 8v vs. 2v. the 2v is what i did not like about the mini dsp when i had it.


While it's not the same board(PPI and SS appear smaller), the processing power and GUI appear just about identical with a couple of small tweaks. The MiniDSP 2x8 is 2Vrms when using the RCA outputs, but it's 4Vrms when using the phoenix connectors unbalanced and 8Vrms on the phoenix balanced. 

Here, this is a straight copy and paste from each manufacturer's datasheets...

MiniDSP 2x8 specs...
Hardware 
• 172MHz - 28/56bit DSP
• 24bit ADC / DAC
• 96kHz sample rate
• 114dB DR ADC converters
• 114dB DR DAC converters
• Balanced & Unbalanced connectivity on RCA and terminal blocks

RCA output: 2Vrms (8 dBu) in unbalanced mode 
Phoenix terminal : 4Vrms (14 dBu) unbalanced OR 8Vrms (20dBu) balanced 

DEQ.8 specs...
Hardware
172MHz -28/56bit DSP
24bit ADC/DAC
96kHz sample rate
114db DR ADC converters
114db DR DAC converters
Balanced OR Unbalanced RCA Inputs
8V RCA Output/ Balanced

I still to this day don't understand how a balanced signal can be carried over RCA. Balanced requires 3 conductors to function plus both interconnected devices need to be balanced capable...so, their claim of 8V on a balanced RCA I am skeptical of. I wouldn't be surprised if it was actually 4V, or maybe even just 2V.

Honestly, the one real advantage the PPI/SS have over the MiniDSP is the fact that they're in a case and appear physically smaller. They also have 2 additional analog input channels. On the other hand, the 2x8 has the ability to add digital inputs/outputs, is cheaper, and you can add some additional modules like volume knobs...but PPI/SS might come out with volume knobs/preset selectors so we'll see. 

Also, last time I looked at these I could have swore I saw digital inputs on them but now it appears they've been eliminated.


----------



## Big T

emilime75 said:


> What differences sonically(if any) did you notice between the 3?
> Hey I may not have mentioned I had a 360.2. Not .3. I had so many problems this it I wasn't about to get a .3.
> 
> The 360 had a little hiss and no timing for the sub
> 
> The MS8 always scored well at shows but just didn't sound good. It had no excitement unless you turned the processor in it off then it didn't image or stage very well. The final straw was I always got docked for a rattle in the drivers door in the car and truck. We finally figured out the MS8 was over driving the mid bass in both. We worked on it for a week and couldn't get it right. Out the DEQ in and problem solved. No noise no hiss great dynamacs.. Love it.
> 
> There are descrptencies between the bullet points on the product page, the manual and pictures of the actual unit, maybe you can verify ...
> 1. Bullet point claims 9 band PEQ, GUI shows 6 band.
> 
> 6 bands per output
> 
> 2. GUI shows digital inputs, manual doesn't mention them and pictures don't show them. Does it have a digital input?
> 
> Yes it has 2 I believe, I thought it showed it in the manual
> 
> 3. Manual shows an IR port but doesn't describe it's use. Have you tried programming a remote to it? Does it work? What functions?
> 
> Not one that I have found although the GUi has a tab for IR learning. They are working on a wired remote that will give you Volume/mute. And the ability to switch between 4 presets.
> 
> The GUI is all MiniDSP. There is no doubt both this and the Synthesis are the same units, made by MiniDSP
> 
> True
> . The only difference between these and a MiniDSP 2x8 is the 31 band GEQ(DEQ8) on the input instead of the 6 band PEQ(MiniDSP) and 2 additional analog input channels.
> 
> The claim made earlier of an Android app...I'm calling bull$hit. There is nothing new here as far as hardware/software goes and MiniDSP already made it clear they don't intend to make an Android app...unless something has changed with that, I don't see this coming.


 You never know, with a company ordering in bulk and paying for the development it is possible, but I don't think it's in the near future


----------



## xxx_busa

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

true Balanced NO, inverted signal with OPamps YES, sharing a common ground.

Dual Differential Circuits in Car Audio. NOT THAT I KNOW OF.

As well as a TRUE tube amp in a car, maybe only a few, But true tube power, NOPE ! "PREAMP - Tube Stage yes........."






emilime75 said:


> While it's not the same board(PPI and SS appear smaller), the processing power and GUI appear just about identical with a couple of small tweaks. The MiniDSP 2x8 is 2Vrms when using the RCA outputs, but it's 4Vrms when using the phoenix connectors unbalanced and 8Vrms on the phoenix balanced.
> 
> Here, this is a straight copy and paste from each manufacturer's datasheets...
> 
> MiniDSP 2x8 specs...
> Hardware
> • 172MHz - 28/56bit DSP
> • 24bit ADC / DAC
> • 96kHz sample rate
> • 114dB DR ADC converters
> • 114dB DR DAC converters
> • Balanced & Unbalanced connectivity on RCA and terminal blocks
> 
> RCA output: 2Vrms (8 dBu) in unbalanced mode
> Phoenix terminal : 4Vrms (14 dBu) unbalanced OR 8Vrms (20dBu) balanced
> 
> DEQ.8 specs...
> Hardware
> 172MHz -28/56bit DSP
> 24bit ADC/DAC
> 96kHz sample rate
> 114db DR ADC converters
> 114db DR DAC converters
> Balanced OR Unbalanced RCA Inputs
> 8V RCA Output/ Balanced
> 
> I still to this day don't understand how a balanced signal can be carried over RCA. Balanced requires 3 conductors to function plus both interconnected devices need to be balanced capable...so, their claim of 8V on a balanced RCA I am skeptical of. I wouldn't be surprised if it was actually 4V, or maybe even just 2V.
> 
> Honestly, the one real advantage the PPI/SS have over the MiniDSP is the fact that they're in a case and appear physically smaller. They also have 2 additional analog input channels. On the other hand, the 2x8 has the ability to add digital inputs/outputs, is cheaper, and you can add some additional modules like volume knobs...but PPI/SS might come out with volume knobs/preset selectors so we'll see.
> 
> Also, last time I looked at these I could have swore I saw digital inputs on them but now it appears they've been eliminated.


----------



## crosspug

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



emilime75 said:


> 2. GUI shows digital inputs, manual doesn't mention them and pictures don't show them. Does it have a digital input?


Did this one ever get cleared up?

Shots on sonixelec show SPDIF input but manual doesn't mention etc...


----------



## zql8tr

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I can confirm it does have a coax input.


----------



## crosspug

zql8tr said:


> I can confirm it does have a coax input.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



gregerst22 said:


> Precision Power DEQ.8 24bit ADC / DAC 31 Band Graphic / 9 Band Parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover 8 CH Digital Signal Processor with 8V Out
> 
> This one?


plus assign rca out to what ever you want (this thing is a beast)


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I notice there is a "Remote" input/slot, but I cant find anything about an optional remote for this thing. Anybody know any different?


----------



## emilime75

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



fniess3 said:


> I notice there is a "Remote" input/slot, but I cant find anything about an optional remote for this thing. Anybody know any different?


Its not a button, it's an ir eye for use with an ir remote. You can control volume and select presets with it.


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



emilime75 said:


> Its not a button, it's an ir eye for use with an ir remote. You can control volume and select presets with it.


Thanks. Ended up getting my answer from Ryan. He said there is a slot for a remote to control volume and recall presets, but they never ended up actually making one.


----------



## emilime75

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

If it's like the MiniDSP it has a learning feature so you should be able to use just about any remote.


----------



## vactor

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

i am looking at one of these to replace the 3sixty.2 i have in my honda. simple 5 speaker and 5 channel amp setup.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



vactor said:


> i am looking at one of these to replace the 3sixty.2 i have in my honda. simple 5 speaker and 5 channel amp setup.


Better hurry.
Sonic Electronix has only two on the shelf and will not be ordering anymore since they have decided to discontinue carrying them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vactor

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

well, found an AMAZING deal on it at sonic. can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Thumper26

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

guys, calm down, this thing is a minidsp 2x8. I've been looking at the minidsp's for a while, and I thought those low input and output voltages were odd, so I downloaded the manual from PPI's site, and the software requires the same pre-installed programs (.net framework, adobe air), and then on the printscreen of the software, you can see the MiniDSP 2x8 in the title bar.

If someone else has already mentioned this, then my bad. If not, don't freak out if you can't find another one of these, just buy a MiniDSP 2x8 for $300.

Link to PPI's site with the manual download link:
PrecisionPower - Products - Accessories - DEQ-8

MiniDSP 2x8:
http://www.minidsp.com/products/minidspkits/2-x-in-8-x-out

4x10 Plugin (which is what I think PPI is using, or they had MiniDSP custom write one for them.
http://www.minidsp.com/products/plugins/minidsp-2x8-8x8-4x10-10x10-platforms/4x10-plug-in-detail


----------



## Thumper26

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I own the 10x10 plugin, so I did screen shots for comparison. the 10x10 has a 6 band parametric eq on the inputs instead of the 31 band graphic like the ppi version has, but that's the only difference. I don't know if the 4x10 plugin has graphic on the inputs instead of parametric or if that's something ppi requested to appeal to more people.

What disappoints me is that PPI didn't even try to make it better. The input and output voltages are low and could be improved, maybe a line driver for the outputs, and they could have also put a damn power supply on it. I found a 50watt isolated dc dc converter with regulated voltage output for $50. I actually sold it with my minidsp on here a couple years ago. That would have been awesome if the processor already had that built in.

Input Screen:


Routing Screen:


Output Screen:


Xovers


Parametric EQ:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Thumper26 said:


> guys, calm down, this thing is a minidsp 2x8. I've been looking at the minidsp's for a while, and I thought those low input and output voltages were odd, so I downloaded the manual from PPI's site, and the software requires the same pre-installed programs (.net framework, adobe air), and then on the printscreen of the software, you can see the MiniDSP 2x8 in the title bar.
> 
> If someone else has already mentioned this, then my bad. If not, don't freak out if you can't find another one of these, just buy a MiniDSP 2x8 for $300.
> 
> Link to PPI's site with the manual download link:
> PrecisionPower - Products - Accessories - DEQ-8
> 
> MiniDSP 2x8:
> miniDSP 2x8 kit | MiniDSP
> 
> 4x10 Plugin (which is what I think PPI is using, or they had MiniDSP custom write one for them.
> 4x10 plug-in | MiniDSP


Well the difference between them as I understand it is the DEQ-8 is a completely self contained unit ready to go with the noise issues already worked out and the 2x8 minidsp needs a dc power supply, case, and from what I've heard, is prone to noise.
Also from what I was told at Worlds this year, the two cars that ran the DEQ-8 didn't do well and had lower scores than the year prior when they were running JBL MS-8s.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Thumper26

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

If it is contained, they need to update the manual. Minidsp makes a power supply for 12 bucks that will go with it.


----------



## dgage

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

PPI-Art - can you reach out to the guys that were running those to get feedback? I have a MiniDSP 10x10HD for my home heater and distributed audio and was considering the DEQ.8 for the car.  Mine is for a daily driver and no competing so I just need to know whether it is decent or not or whether it has major deficiencies. Thanks.

David


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Thumper26 said:


> If it is contained, they need to update the manual. Minidsp makes a power supply for 12 bucks that will go with it.


Well PPI sucks about getting the proper info out about anything.
Obviously they just grabbed the 2X8 manual and left it at that.
If you read the whole 2013 catalog, the typos and mistakes are ridiculous.
There's just no one there that gives a **** about that stuff anymore.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



dgage said:


> PPI-Art - can you reach out to the guys that were running those to get feedback? I have a MiniDSP 10x10HD for my home heater and distributed audio and was considering the DEQ.8 for the car. Mine is for a daily driver and no competing so I just need to know whether it is decent or not or whether it has major deficiencies. Thanks.
> 
> David


You know, I wish I could do that but I can't.
It should be easily deduced by seeing who on Team PPI/Soundstream went to Worlds.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vactor

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

got mine today. can't wait to install it. might be a bit easier to use than my 360.2 with dying palm interface. looks like sonic had 2 and is not out of stock. anyone got any pointers or anything on it?


----------



## dgage

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

MiniDSP software is pretty straight forward and broken down into 3 sections. The first section is your inputs and which ones you want active. The second is the outputs and which input maps to which output (note that you can have the same input on multiple outputs (useful for multiple subs with a L+R signal)). The third section is where you setup levels, crossovers, and EQs.

I have a MiniDSP for my home theater/audio so while I'm not an expert, I'm sure I can help if you have specific questions, especially if you include a picture.


----------



## PUREAUDIO

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Im looking to use a Surface Pro2 as a h/u and use a MiniDSP but might see about using the DEQ-8. now i just need to see how to hook it up to the tablet.


----------



## dgage

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Take a look at this thread PureAudio as it applies to your Surface tablet as well.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-pc-forum/155847-cleanest-signal-tablet-new-post.html


----------



## Big T

*NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Wife's car took 1st at finals USACi Mod SQ+ with the DEQ8 and all PPI. Killer processor. Not sure where my truck placed tho. Lol

Per Ryan at PPI. They are similar to a 2x8 however

This is 4x8, supposedly has a faster processor, and a few other upgrades from standard mini DSP units. Also there should be plenty in stock.


----------



## fast4door

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> Wife's car took 1st at finals USACi Mod SQ+ with the DEQ8 and all PPI. Killer processor. Not sure where my truck placed tho. Lol
> 
> Per Ryan at PPI. They are similar to a 2x8 however
> 
> This is 4x8, supposedly has a faster processor, and a few other upgrades from standard mini DSP units. Also there should be plenty in stock.


Congrats !!! any pics of the amps and or a breakdown of the PPi set up?


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

A distributor said they pulled them from the market.


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Pulled from the market???? I wonder what the story is??? Have been shopping for a processor for a while now, was about to pull the trigger on this unit.... mmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Big T

hot9dog said:


> Pulled from the market???? I wonder what the story is??? Have been shopping for a processor for a while now, was about to pull the trigger on this unit.... mmmmmmmmmm?



The DEQ 8 is still available. Don't think it's going away anytime soon.


----------



## Big T

fast4door said:


> Congrats !!! any pics of the amps and or a breakdown of the PPi set up?



I will post some this week


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I received a message this week from someone at Epsilon confirming that the source units have been discontinued but the DEQ-8 will continue to be produced. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Yes just verified that have a good stock of them


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Right on, maybe they got confizzled.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

How bad is the pop on these units? The OEM miniDSP will kill speakers if turned on or off connected to speakers.


----------



## Big T

I don't have any.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

can you please give me the name of that distributor. They are wrong....it is in our 2014 catalogue and I can assure it we have plenty.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



thehatedguy said:


> How bad is the pop on these units? The OEM miniDSP will kill speakers if turned on or off connected to speakers.


there is no pop....i have one in my car as well as others and i have never had a single one be defective.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan any new products for PPI and Soundstream?


----------



## Big T

I know something new I can tell about next week.. Killer new highs. Mines on the way


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bkjay said:


> Ryan any new products for PPI and Soundstream?


Quite a few new things if you take a look at the 2014 catalog. Some revisions to existing amp lines, a new amp line, a second DSP and the new Power Class components with AMT tweeter. 

http://precisionpower.com/html-version/images/2014-PPI-catalog.pdf

I doubt you'll be divulging anything secret if you share Big T, as most everything is likely already in the catalog.

One other note... Looks like no more Power Class amps and gone are all of the Art series subs, components and coax.


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

This makes me feel more confident about purchasing the deq.8. Good to hear..


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That is good to know since I was wanting one.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Yes yes yes. I forgot I did see that in the Ces. thread. Also a subwoofer nob for the DEQ would be nice.


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rton20s said:


> Quite a few new things if you take a look at the 2014 catalog. Some revisions to existing amp lines, a new amp line, a second DSP and the new Power Class components with AMT tweeter.
> 
> http://precisionpower.com/html-version/images/2014-PPI-catalog.pdf
> 
> I doubt you'll be divulging anything secret if you share Big T, as most everything is likely already in the catalog.
> 
> One other note... Looks like no more Power Class amps and gone are all of the Art series subs, components and coax.


Sweet! Thank you for the link.I'm digging the new products.


----------



## Big T

Oh. I just won't have mine till next week. Then I will tell all from hands on is what I meant. 

The control for the DEQ will have 4 buttons for presets and a volume control, but no sub control unless something changes


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bkjay said:


> Ryan any new products for PPI and Soundstream?


Yes we have a whole bunch of new things....

To note for *Soundstream*: 
New little brother to the synthesis.
New Stealth Micro amps 90x4 & 350x1 no bigger than a cell phone
Re designed Reference Components with wide bandwidth drivers. I have them in my Jeep and they are AWESOME
New head units with MHL input for use with ALL mobile devices
To note for *PPI*:
New little brother to the DEQ.8
Same Micro Amps just an even smaller footprint!
*And last but not least the new PC 3-ways. They are hands down the best 3-way on the market. We used all new drivers, a killer crossover and best of all an industry first AMT tweeter for automotive use!*


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

A few things,Wow no power class? But i like the new DSP. Thinks seem to look more classy.
One more PLEASE fix the typo saying the DEQ has 9 bands of para. EQ or is this something that was changed this year.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That little DSP looks interesting as well.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I'm kind of curious about the differences between the DEQ-8 and the DSP-88R. The new model seems a bit more limited, but appears to have a controller already. Looks like you give up the 9 band parametric, but you do have Q adjustment on the 1/3 octave 31 band EQ per channel. 

With street prices on the DEQ-8 dipping well into the the $300s, I wonder what street pricing will be on the DSP-88R?

By the way, how much nicer does the Soundsream Harmony housing look compared to the PPI DSP-88R? Though, I do wonder how they expect it to be mounted.


----------



## fast4door

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> I will post some this week


Thanks I am redoing my set up again and am looking for Ideas and any tips on getting the most from my PPI amps


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

i have used those amt tweeters and they are very nice.


----------



## JoeHemi57

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rton20s said:


> I'm kind of curious about the differences between the DEQ-8 and the DSP-88R. The new model seems a bit more limited, but appears to have a controller already. Looks like you give up the 9 band parametric, but you do have Q adjustment on the 1/3 octave 31 band EQ per channel.
> 
> With street prices on the DEQ-8 dipping well into the the $300s, I wonder what street pricing will be on the DSP-88R?
> 
> By the way, how much nicer does the Soundsream Harmony housing look compared to the PPI DSP-88R? Though, I do wonder how they expect it to be mounted.


I like the look of the Harmony (might go this route instead of the GZ dsp) although it would never be seen in my car, the Reference 2 way comps are in the catalog and the FR chart looks pretty good. Here is a link to the soundstream 2014 catalog...
http://www.soundstream.com/html/images/Soundstream-2014-Catalog.pdf

All this new stuff is making it really difficult to purchase anything, i change my mind a lot and like matching brands so gonna have to wait it out a little longer.


----------



## iamstubb

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan, I am looking for dimensions of the Synthesis. Don't seem to be in the manual. Do you know them or where I can find them?


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



JoeHemi57 said:


> Reference 2 way comps are in the catalog and the FR chart looks pretty good.


I'm just glad that they have implemented PST (Puffed Silk Tweeter) technology to reduce weight. I am always concerned about the weight of my tweeters.


----------



## newtitan

Hey [email protected], happen to know and approximate release date of the 3way speaker system?


----------



## Big T

I think they are shooting for first to mid Feb on the new 3-ways shipping


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I wonder if the stealth micro amps are the same as the NVX micro ones.... that's really small.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



AAAAAAA said:


> I wonder if the stealth micro amps are the same as the NVX micro ones.... that's really small.


Without seeing guts it would be hard to tell. I doubt it though. The connections certainly look different, but that is easy enough to change. Dimensions are significantly different as well.


----------



## newtitan

Big T said:


> I think they are shooting for first to mid Feb on the new 3-ways shipping


Thanks


----------



## JoeHemi57

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rton20s said:


> I'm just glad that they have implemented PST (Puffed Silk Tweeter) technology to reduce weight. I am always concerned about the weight of my tweeters.


Ha yeah me too every ounce counts!


----------



## Big T

fast4door said:


> Congrats !!! any pics of the amps and or a breakdown of the PPi set up?



I have posted pics twice and come back an hour later and the whole post is gone.. What's going on with that?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> I have posted pics twice and come back an hour later and the whole post is gone.. What's going on with that?


Wrong forum.
Read your messages.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## roxj01

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So how long before the harmony and or dsp-88r hit the street?


----------



## Big T

What do you mean wrong forum. This is where I was asked to pose the pics of the install that placed at finals with the DEQ8


----------



## Big T

*NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



roxj01 said:


> So how long before the harmony and or dsp-88r hit the street?



they are shooting for mid Feb


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The biquad programming feature of these processors really is something hardcore car audio guys should be exploiting...it is something no other car audio processor can do and opens up a whole bunch of fun. That was the sole reason why I was looking at them.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



thehatedguy said:


> The biquad programming feature of these processors really is something hardcore car audio guys should be exploiting...it is something no other car audio processor can do and opens up a whole bunch of fun. That was the sole reason why I was looking at them.


So I took a look at the "Advanced Biquad Programming" page on MiniDSP's website. I don't really have the time to read through all of the linked articles or go through the spreadsheet they have. Any way you could do a quick breakdown in laymen terms of what this feature does? 

At first glance, it appears provide for the stacking filters on top of one another to create steeper and/or compound slopes. 

I wonder how much need there is out there for 168 dB/octave filtering?  Seems like it could be a very powerful feature, and one I would certainly be over my head with.


----------



## Big T

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

OK Got my new PPI 3ways in today is it OK to post pics for everyone??


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

It might be better to start a new thread for the 3 way components and post pictures here...

Member Reviews & Product Comparisons - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## Big T

*NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Got the pics up of the new 3 ways if anyone is interested 
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158960


----------



## 1fishman

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



roxj01 said:


> So how long before the harmony and or dsp-88r hit the street?


Any body have any idea when the new PPI stuff may be available?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

The new DSP's will be arriving in about two weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



newtitan said:


> Hey [email protected], happen to know and approximate release date of the 3way speaker system?


They are in the house and shipping now!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



AAAAAAA said:


> I wonder if the stealth micro amps are the same as the NVX micro ones.... that's really small.


No the stealth amp and the PPI Atom are our won design in our own factory and have nothing to do with the NVX amps what so ever.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



1fishman said:


> Any body have any idea when the new PPI stuff may be available?


The new DSP is on the slow boat, and the 3-ways are here, and the Atom amp is on a much faster "slow boat" from Korea and should be here shortly.


----------



## Big T

And Ryan's about to be on a fast boat to Daytona. I know there will be my 2 rides there with the new 3ways if anyone's there and wants to come by


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Does anyone have actual dimensions of the PPI DEQ.8? I can't find them in any of the published specs.

Also, any real reviews of the unit? How's it holding up, any noise issues etc? How well does it work with speaker line level outs? I really like the package (appears smaller, 2 more inputs, case) vs. the MiniDSP 2x8 kit.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I use one everyday in my show car, and it works awesome. I have zero noise in mine. Ill go pull one and measure it.


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan, can I talk to you about maybe getting me one?


----------



## Big T

*NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I have no noise either. Wife got 1st in IQC Amature at SBN this year and Finals last year. Killer peice. Also we were 1st and 2nd runners up for triple crown last weekend at SBN with our car and truck


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> Ill go pull one and measure it.


Were you able to get the dimensions?


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I just pulled the trigger on one today! Its going to sit and taunt me till I get around to installing it.


----------



## Big T

mrstop said:


> Were you able to get the dimensions?



Did you ever get your answer?


----------



## Big T

fniess3 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on one today! Its going to sit and taunt me till I get around to installing it.



Did you download the software yet?


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> Did you download the software yet?


Yeah. I have been playing around with it here and there for a couple months. Its pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Big T

Yes. Only thing I don't fully understand is the Sub EQ setting


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> Did you ever get your answer?


Unfortunately, no.

Do you have any idea?


----------



## Big T

I will try to measure mine tonight


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> I will try to measure mine tonight


Thanks.

I posted on another thread, but thought I would ask here also:

I'm confused about the output on the DEQ.8. Specifically what determines the different voltage specs and can you adjust them? I'll be running unbalanced in from the factory headunit/speaker out and then going out to an Alpine PDX-V9. The specs state:

Maximum Output signal @ 0dBFS

RCA connector: 2Vrms or 0.9Vrms
8Vrms balanced with a signal (20dBu)


----------



## Big T

mrstop said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea?



5 1/8" X 8 3/4" X 2" on the housing.

Foot print with mounting feet:
5 1/8" X 9 3/4" X 2"

This is close but I didn't take everything apart to get an exact measurement


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> 5 1/8" X 8 3/4" X 2" on the housing.
> 
> Foot print with mounting feet:
> 5 1/8" X 9 3/4" X 2"
> 
> This is close but I didn't take everything apart to get an exact measurement


Close enough! Thank you for taking the time to measure.


----------



## styro

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I haven't seen this addressed on this thread so I thought I chime in. FYI: I have just received the DEQ.8 from Sonic a week ago and have been playing around with it before my new amps arrive, SS Ref4.920 and Ref2.640 for very cheap brand new along with ID 65ctx components and Peerless SLS 8 mid/bass!! Ran out of $$ so I am unable to upgrade sub/amp right now  . Anyways I have been using both Soundstream's Synthesis and PPI's DEQ.8 plugin on both Mac and Win7 to control the unit and both plugins work perfect. I have a Compaq laptop dual booted with OSX and Win7 and have tested both plugins on both operating systems and haven't had any problems. Which is the way it should be since the units, I believe(?) and the plugins are identical. The specs, looks and manual are the same and I compared the code in the plugins and the only difference is the names and the colors. I was able to load DEQ.8 saved settings in the Synthesis and vice versa. I don't know if the manufacturer disapproves of this or not but I haven't had any problems, so if you prefer the Soundstream blue over PPI's Ubuntu orange color pattern SS's plugin works fine on the PPI DEQ.


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

my wife has the DEQ.8 in her car and i have the synthesis. I have been able to transfer tunes over to either car with the DEQ.8 software on my laptop. They both read the same, just have different color schemes. I love both units! With my wifes car I used the 31 band EQ and with my car I used the parametric. It was easy to tune my wifes car but with mine its been alittle more harder. But even with the tune on my car not being done yet, its blows my wifes tune out of the water. The extra effort with using the parametric is totally worth it!! The next step is using the "advanced" features... So far Im very happy with both units.


----------



## vulgamore89

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



hot9dog said:


> my wife has the DEQ.8 in her car and i have the synthesis. I have been able to transfer tunes over to either car with the DEQ.8 software on my laptop. They both read the same, just have different color schemes. I love both units! With my wifes car I used the 31 band EQ and with my car I used the parametric. It was easy to tune my wifes car but with mine its been alittle more harder. But even with the tune on my car not being done yet, its blows my wifes tune out of the water. The extra effort with using the parametric is totally worth it!! The next step is using the "advanced" features... So far Im very happy with both units.


How long have you had yours? debating on going with one of these when i get some more money saved up. Ever had any issues at all?


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

My wifes car for 3 months, in my car 2 months. I haven't had a single issue with either one! Low noise floor, easy to use and a decent size foot print. I got both of them at a decent price! So far they both have been great units!


----------



## Big T

The board in both are identical as is the software. As I understand it, you should use the PEQ to correct for acoustical problems caused by interior of the car, crossovers, speaker decencies etc. ( if you have an RTA and pink noise that will help) the. Use the GEQ to tune to get the sound you want.


----------



## styro

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I debated getting the Synthesis from Amazon for $389 but I heard SS had pulled theirs. I don't know if that's credible since they are identical and you haven't had any problems. I have only been able to use the LPF on my old passive comps and sub and some EQ'ing. I'm in waiting mode for UPS to deliver my new gear which should be here today and Monday then I'll tear my doors apart and build new amp rack. Have you had any problems setting the input, output gains? 
There is a good thread by gpapag on DIYAudio: Signal Level in miniDSP x-over - diyAudio who did some testing and the miniDSP RMS meters are not really peak meters in the true sense of the word. Its a long post where he found a problem in the 2x4 plugin metering which has been fixed. He retested the new plugin and gives some detailed results and advice as to boosting frequencies by post #26 on page 3. He writes:
"The output meter correctly registers the signal level reaching the output, that is, it is affected by any attenuation setting at the input and any boosting by the filters.
As long as the cumulative boosting by the filters in any specific frequency band do not exceed 24db, the output meter reading below 0db can be reliably taken as an indication for undistorted analogue output signal, that is unclipped and unskewed signal.

If boosting in any specific frequency band exceeds 24db, signal waveform will be skewed and this distortion does not reflect in the amplitude, thus output meter may continue to show negative db numbers. The logic is a bit complex and I will explain if you want, but always remember not to exceed this 24db cumulative boosting." 
I have found there is much more info regarding the miniDSP than either the DEQ.8 and the Synthesis combined. The miniDSP UMIK-1 for $75 UMIK-1 | MiniDSP along with the free Room EQ Wizard software: REW - Room EQ Wizard Room Acoustics Software for both Windows and Mac looks like a good deal. It was created for home audio but should work for cars too.


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Warning: RANT



styro said:


> I have found there is much more info regarding the miniDSP than either the DEQ.8 and the Synthesis combined.


So true. It is one of the biggest things that has made it hard to pull the trigger on this product. The comments on this thread have been far more helpful than the information from PPI.

In fact, the PPI supplied material and specs are an embarrassment. No published product dimensions (somewhat critical in the product application). No confirmation if it has a digital input or not (pics and experience says yes, but specs are unknown). No detailed information on the input / output voltage settings (gives voltages, but no understanding of why they vary). OEM manufacturer branding on the manual. Typos... 

Back in the day when I worked as a Product Manufacturer for a large tool & equipment company, we did our own engineering testing & qualification along with detailed engineering drawings of every product we distributed. Additionally, we wrote every manual in plain English, Spanish and French with consistent branding. Most of our products were manufactured overseas. Additionally my division handled about 100x or more products than PPI and Soundstream combined with a relatively small staff.

I don't have a problem with imported or contract manufactured products. However, it pains me when companies try to pass themselves off as a professional manufacturer/distributor but can't get the details right. Especially considering it doesn't even cost that much.

So Ryan, if you are listening and have some influence in your company, take my free consulting advice (20 years marketing, research and sales experience):

Spend a little more time in producing and providing improved communication materials (specs, manuals, etc). Doing so will help to differentiate you from ebay or other fly-by-night importers.​


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



mrstop said:


> Warning: RANT
> 
> 
> 
> So true. It is one of the biggest things that has made it hard to pull the trigger on this product. The comments on this thread have been far more helpful than the information from PPI.
> 
> In fact, the PPI supplied material and specs are an embarrassment. No published product dimensions (somewhat critical in the product application). No confirmation if it has a digital input or not (pics and experience says yes, but specs are unknown). No detailed information on the input / output voltage settings (gives voltages, but no understanding of why they vary). OEM manufacturer branding on the manual. Typos...
> 
> Back in the day when I worked as a Product Manufacturer for a large tool & equipment company, we did our own engineering testing & qualification along with detailed engineering drawings of every product we distributed. Additionally, we wrote every manual in plain English, Spanish and French with consistent branding. Most of our products were manufactured overseas. Additionally my division handled about 100x or more products than PPI and Soundstream combined with a relatively small staff.
> 
> I don't have a problem with imported or contract manufactured products. However, it pains me when companies try to pass themselves off as a professional manufacturer/distributor but can't get the details right. Especially considering it doesn't even cost that much.
> 
> So Ryan, if you are listening and have some influence in your company, take my free consulting advice (20 years marketing, research and sales experience):
> 
> Spend a little more time in producing and providing improved communication materials (specs, manuals, etc). Doing so will help to differentiate you from ebay or other fly-by-night importers.​


Epsilon had a guy doing everything you're asking for to their Soundstream and PPI lines.
Then they fired him and now you're looking at the results of that decision.
I know....I don't get it either.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Epsilon had a guy doing everything you're asking for to their Soundstream and PPI lines.
> Then they fired him and now you're looking at the results of that decision.
> I know....I don't get it either.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bigger and better things, my friend. Bigger and better things.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



styro said:


> I haven't seen this addressed on this thread so I thought I chime in. FYI: I have just received the DEQ.8 from Sonic a week ago and have been playing around with it before my new amps arrive, SS Ref4.920 and Ref2.640 for very cheap brand new along with ID 65ctx components and Peerless SLS 8 mid/bass!! Ran out of $$ so I am unable to upgrade sub/amp right now  . Anyways I have been using both Soundstream's Synthesis and PPI's DEQ.8 plugin on both Mac and Win7 to control the unit and both plugins work perfect. I have a Compaq laptop dual booted with OSX and Win7 and have tested both plugins on both operating systems and haven't had any problems. Which is the way it should be since the units, I believe(?) and the plugins are identical. The specs, looks and manual are the same and I compared the code in the plugins and the only difference is the names and the colors. I was able to load DEQ.8 saved settings in the Synthesis and vice versa. I don't know if the manufacturer disapproves of this or not but I haven't had any problems, so if you prefer the Soundstream blue over PPI's Ubuntu orange color pattern SS's plugin works fine on the PPI DEQ.


Yes they are exactly the same. We make both of them....one for PPI and one for Soundstream. As we Epsilon own both companies.


----------



## Thumper26

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I agree, I was put off most by the lack of rebranding on the materials.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

does anyone have a link to download the software? I'd like to take it for a test drive.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



bikinpunk said:


> does anyone have a link to download the software? I'd like to take it for a test drive.


soundstream.com

precisionpower.com


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rton20s said:


> Bigger and better things, my friend. Bigger and better things.


Yep and the press release about it was just two days ago. :thumbsup:

AUDIOFROG

My apologies to the op for hijacking this thread.....oh wait.......I am the op. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chuyler1

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I haven't been following all of this discussion but what I'm sniffing reminds me of the release of the PPI DCX-730. It came to market through backwater channels with very little documentation, no software (although software eventually popped up), a faulty display, and virtually no support. I'm not saying the DEQ.8 is heading for the same fate but at least it doesn't have a display 

For $400 I'm very tempted to order one. I have an MS-8 but I could put that in my wife's car and use the DEQ.8 for my new car. I think I need to play around with the software a little first to be sure though.


----------



## chuyler1

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Here's a question. The JBL MS-8 supports a center channel and uses Logic7 for rear fill. How could I achieve similar tuning with the PPI DEQ.8? I have a center channel, I'd like to use it.


----------



## styro

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ryan, on a miniDSP you are required to use jumpers to switch between 2 volts or 0.9 volts for the inputs is it the same for the DEQ.8 or the Synthesis? Epsilon shouldn't have just copied and pasted from miniDSP.


----------



## styro

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



chuyler1 said:


> For $400 I'm very tempted to order one. I have an MS-8 but I could put that in my wife's car and use the DEQ.8 for my new car. I think I need to play around with the software a little first to be sure though.


That is what I did along with some research on the miniDSP forum. The GUI on the plugin is great. A friend of mine has the Zapco DSP-Z8 and it was way to complicated for me. It took him about a month to fully understand it but it is selling at some places for $550 only $150 more than PPI's. The DEQ's plugin can be simple or more complicated in the advanced modes with biquards in xovers and the parametric EQ's.


----------



## chuyler1

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Thanks Styro...I guess it comes down to whether I want to give up Logic7 on the MS8. I'm liking it right now. I'm running 5.0 right now (no sub yet) and if I pick up some more drivers I could run 7.1...but as it stands I don't hear much from the rears anyway...so my biggest concern is having the ability to run a center channel.


----------



## Big T

chuyler1 said:


> Here's a question. The JBL MS-8 supports a center channel and uses Logic7 for rear fill. How could I achieve similar tuning with the PPI DEQ.8? I have a center channel, I'd like to use it.





You have a matrix to route Inputs to what ever out puts you want them to go to. For center you just select both inputs for the output you want to use for center. It doesn't have Logic 7 for the rear but you can do a lot with phase and time for the rear


----------



## 1fishman

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



hot9dog said:


> my wife has the DEQ.8 in her car and i have the synthesis. I have been able to transfer tunes over to either car with the DEQ.8 software on my laptop. They both read the same, just have different color schemes. I love both units! With my wifes car I used the C. It was easy to tune my wifes car but with mine its been alittle more harder. But even with the tune on my car not being done yet, its blows my wifes tune out of the water. The extra effort with using the parametric is totally worth it!! The next step is using the "advanced" features... So far Im very happy with both units.


you contribute the better sound to the tuning para vs graphic EQ? The 2 brands are the same processor right?


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

You have a choice of either the 31 band or parametric on the units. Tuning with pink noise and the graphic was quite easy, but tuning with the parametric took alittle more time. Both units are identical.... my wifes car is a simple setup, passive x overs...so just eq and level matching. My system is full active 3 way and sub, time alignment was easy to use as was the crossover.


----------



## 1fishman

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



hot9dog said:


> You have a choice of either the 31 band or parametric on the units. Tuning with pink noise and the graphic was quite easy, but tuning with the parametric took a little more time. Both units are identical.... my wifes car is a simple setup, passive x overs...so just eq and level matching. My system is full active 3 way and sub, time alignment was easy to use as was the crossover.


Gotcha, passive vs active probably has a good bit to do with the difference also. 
I'm still sorting out if the new DSP 88R will do the job, or if the DEQ.8 is worth the extra bucks to get the Parametric EQ. 

Still waiting on that slow boat with the DSP 88R's.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Everyone,

The DSP-88R is on its way in fact its in port....we are just waiting on customs. I will let everyone know when it lands in our docks.


----------



## kappa546

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Does the deq8 come with the remote controller? I see the dsp-88r does, but I'm unclear whether the deq does.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



kappa546 said:


> Does the deq8 come with the remote controller? I see the dsp-88r does, but I'm unclear whether the deq does.


Nope, not yet. I don't think they even have controllers for them yet.


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

They were initially going to have controllers, but then scrapped it. Im sure Ryan can tell us why. I think you can program any remote control to it, but Im not sure what exactly you could do with it.


----------



## kappa546

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I meant the controller that plugs into the remote jack, not a wireless remote. 

The only thing I'm interested in is having volume control when going digital into the DSP.


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



kappa546 said:


> I meant the controller that plugs into the remote jack, not a wireless remote.
> 
> .


Yep, I understood. I was talking about the same thing. Sorry, I should have separated it more. I was making a separate statement about a remote control because they have IR eyes. I had the same question a few months ago and talked to Ryan about it.


----------



## kappa546

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

That's a big ommision in my opinion. I wonder if the one from the DSP would work with the deq.


----------



## 1fishman

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



kappa546 said:


> That's a big ommision in my opinion. I wonder if the one from the DSP would work with the deq.


And if so, would the controller be available to purchase separately? 

Id like to buy their new PPI AMT tweeter separately, not sure how or if that could be done ether.


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



kappa546 said:


> That's a big ommision in my opinion. I wonder if the one from the DSP would work with the deq.



I agree. Almost every DSP on the market has at least a master volume button. The port is there, wonder how hard it would be to make it usable.


----------



## Big T

The IR remote won't work cause the sensor was going to be on the remote board.. Don't give up tho.


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

At the minimum. .... make a version of the software that is android/iphone based. There are times that i dont have my laptop with me, so i cant make quick adjustments.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I would love to make an android version but at this time it isn't in the cards.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



fniess3 said:


> Yep, I understood. I was talking about the same thing. Sorry, I should have separated it more. I was making a separate statement about a remote control because they have IR eyes. I had the same question a few months ago and talked to Ryan about it.


Yeah as of right now we don't for the deq.8. I know i have been working on one as we speak. The issue is the company that makes our deq.8 isn't very good at hardware. I actually have the removed just no housing, and to tool the housing cost a fortune.....so as business goes it doesn't justify spending over 10k just to tool a housing for a remote when we haven't even sold 500pc yet. Ive been working on it though.....its the big boss that won't let me tool it. Sorry guys!


----------



## jfallinjr

@ ryan. Would it be possible to get the parts in kit form for those of us that have the capability and desire to build there own housing. If not, how about the schematic for it?


----------



## DonutHands

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

So where is the best place to buy a DEQ.8 or Synthesis from right now? I live in Los Angeles if that matters.


Pretty sure im going with the DEQ.8 but what are the main differences between that and the DSP-88R. Is the DSP-88R also based on miniDSP hardware/software?


----------



## jfallinjr

From everything I've researched about the DSP-88R and the DEQ.8, they are not the same. The DEQ.8 is minidsp based with their plugin for the interface. The DSP-88R is Cirrus-Logic based using dsp-composer as their software base. The specs that I've found on the 88R chip set look pretty good but the software is far less capable. That is something that PPI may be able to remedy in the future with a firmware/software upgrade, if they choose. The included remote is also a plus. 

I have been on the fence for quite a while with price vs. function. Personally I will be going with the DEQ.8/synthesis. It has been proven stable and there is a lot of support out there for the minidsp.

Ryan feel free to correct any misgivings in this reply.


----------



## Big T

jfallinjr said:


> From everything I've researched about the DSP-88R and the DEQ.8, they are not the same. The DEQ.8 is minidsp based with their plugin for the interface. The DSP-88R is Cirrus-Logic based using dsp-composer as their software base. The specs that I've found on the 88R chip set look pretty good but the software is far less capable. That is something that PPI may be able to remedy in the future with a firmware/software upgrade, if they choose. The included remote is also a plus.
> 
> I have been on the fence for quite a while with price vs. function. Personally I will be going with the DEQ.8/synthesis. It has been proven stable and there is a lot of support out there for the minidsp.
> 
> Ryan feel free to correct any misgivings in this reply.




The way Ryan explained it to me is the DEQ8 is more high end competition quality while the 88 is more entry level every day driver level. The processed is supposed to be much better in the DEQ 8. I think it would be like the diffrence in the power class vs Sedona.. I could be wrong. But that's what I understood


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I second what Big T says. This is what I got from Ryan



[email protected] said:


> So the biggest difference is the DSP chip. We use a much better more capable chip in the DEQ.8. You will notice the difference in the bit rate. Also the ADC and DAC are matched equally in the DEQ.8 and of course the 118 vs 98 db of signal to voice ratio will have a lot to do with the airy-ness and more impact sound you get out of the DEQ.8. Naturally all this is evident in the price difference. And the DSP88R is made in China and our DEQ.8 is made in Hong Kong. By now its no secret that MiniDSP makes our DEQ.8 and Synthesis, I run a synthesis in my show car as well and it is by far the easiest DSP Ive ever used and Ive been around a while. We have won many 1st place SQ awards with the DEQ8, and this week we should have two cars running it up for triple crown at SBN. Hope that answers some questions.


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> And the DSP88R is made in China and our DEQ.8 is made in Hong Kong.


I understand that Hong Kong is a SAR, but I just got a real kick out of this. 

It's like saying, "And the DSP88R is made in the USA and our DEQ.8 is made in Washington D.C."


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



rton20s said:


> I understand that Hong Kong is a SAR, but I just got a real kick out of this.
> 
> It's like saying, "And the DSP88R is made in the USA and our DEQ.8 is made in Washington D.C."


i just realized how stupid that sounds....lol


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> i just realized how stupid that sounds....lol


Acknowledgement gets you a pass.


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> i just realized how stupid that sounds....lol


Oh wow. I never caught that! haha


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Well my build has been going strong this week (I'm doing a terrible job of taking pictures as I go) so I should have everything in and the DEQ.8 up and running soon to join the crowd of currant users.


----------



## ricren

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> I would love to make an android version but at this time it isn't in the cards.


What about talking with a third party Android developer and interest him/her to program an app for the DSP? I'd GLADLY PAY extra for an android app. 
Everyone wins, for PPI it would be free,and adds value to the produc,
for the end user that wants the app, they can have it for a price.
For the developer, they sell the app. 
Everyone's happy.


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



ricren said:


> What about talking with a third party Android developer and interest him/her to program an app for the DSP? I'd GLADLY PAY extra for an android app.
> Everyone wins, for PPI it would be free,and adds value to the produc,
> for the end user that wants the app, they can have it for a price.
> For the developer, they sell the app.
> Everyone's happy.


Or we can start a separate company to distribute the android software , develop volume knobs and other harware/software add ons. Just a thought.... anyone??? Lol


----------



## fniess3

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I like his idea ^^

There are times while I am out when I would like to tweak something, but I have to wait till I get home to do it. Not a huge deal, but it would be a nice addition.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



ricren said:


> What about talking with a third party Android developer and interest him/her to program an app for the DSP? I'd GLADLY PAY extra for an android app.
> Everyone wins, for PPI it would be free,and adds value to the produc,
> for the end user that wants the app, they can have it for a price.
> For the developer, they sell the app.
> Everyone's happy.


I have actually given that some thought. The only problem is paying a developer to build an app for something that we have sold 300pc of. If I sold 3k then it would have been done already. This is one of those things that I am keeping alive and have looked into it already. Its tuff finding someone to do it.


----------



## ricren

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> I have actually given that some thought. The only problem is paying a developer to build an app for something that we have sold 300pc of. If I sold 3k then it would have been done already. This is one of those things that I am keeping alive and have looked into it already. Its tuff finding someone to do it.



Hi Ryan,

For a young developer, having a prospect to sell 300 apps is not bad a all, if the process of programming is not long and difficult. And the app do not need to be super cheap. I glady pay for exaple, $30-40 for an app if that helps me tweak the dsp on the road without a notebook..

And think abot this: the modules that are programmed for one device can be reused in similar front ends. (you already have two similar pair of processors (Soundstream and PPI).
And I think that having a phone or tablet as a front end is a good feature that would help sales. Take my case as an exampe: the next DSP with a good android front end will get my money. Simple like that, because I do not use a Hu, I use a tablet installed in the car. It would be very handy to control the dsp with the tablet.


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok...I talked to Jerry again today and he says to call him for pricing.
> Make sure you tell him that you're on DIYMA.
> 
> Here's the link to his website and contact info:
> 
> Thunder Audio Video 877-390-1599 Online Since 1995 - Home and Car Electronics
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks for the tip to call up Jerry. I received my DEQ.8 from him yesterday.

Jerry is very pleasant and a knowledgeable guy to order from. He seems to prefer to work over the phone rather than email if you have questions on products and pricing. He mentioned that he also handles lines not shown on his website.


----------



## bradknob

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Anyone have any input on this unit vs, say the helix or the bit one? Im in the market for a DSP and wonder if the few hundred more $$$ is justifiable for a "higher end" unit.

Any of you using a tablet to run the software? im assuming any windows tablet would work and if i go the DEQ route, the few hundrred i save can be put toward that.


----------



## Big T

I love mine I use my laptop to set it up so I don't know how a tablet would work for it although I'm sure it would be fine. 

As far as how the DEQ works. I get a 30 out of 30 in RTA every time in IASCA. Very quite. Much better than my 360 or MS8 was


----------



## LumbermanSVO

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I have an DEQ.8 that I haven't installed yet and I'm curious about the outputs on it, my only input will be a digital. What has to be done to get the 8V balanced output? The manual isn't exactly clear on this.


----------



## Big T

That's a question for Ryan


----------



## LumbermanSVO

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Yep, and it looks like he still drops by this thread on occasion


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



mrstop said:


> Thanks for the tip to call up Jerry. I received my DEQ.8 from him yesterday.
> 
> Jerry is very pleasant and a knowledgeable guy to order from. He seems to prefer to work over the phone rather than email if you have questions on products and pricing. He mentioned that he also handles lines not shown on his website.


Yep Jerry is an excellent and helpful guy to buy from. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I hope its ok to bring this thread back. I have a pretty off the wall question. How hard would you say it is to use the software on these units if your totally blind? I'm debating on them but something with a hardware controller is a lot more friendly..just limits me to some pricy units and if I run ppi amps, I'd like the whole rack including processor to match.


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hey lycancatt, i own both the deq.8 and synthesis- i have a feeling it would be difficult to use the software if you are blind to control the unit. Im not saying it cant be done- but it would be a challenge.


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

most of the good processors are a challenge, but the days of 30 band eqs with sliders are pretty much gone, even though that's what I use in pro audio still. I'm going to install the software and see what I can get out of it though.


----------



## Big T

OK Guys. 
As a lot of you know I was at the Unified Car Audio world Finals last weekend in Nashville. Was a great weekend. I got 
2nd place in USACi AMA 1sq+
I set the USACi Ama 1SQ+ Legal SPL World Record

1 place in IASCA PRoAm IQC (install)
Tied for first in RTA/SPL 
And won Triple Crown which is the top award. Sound, install, RtA, and SPL combined.

My wife got 1st in IASCA AMA Install

Anyone who says PPI isn't on their game is crazy


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> OK Guys.
> As a lot of you know I was at the Unified Car Audio world Finals last weekend in Nashville. Was a great weekend. I got
> 2nd place in USACi AMA 1sq+
> I set the USACi Ama 1SQ+ Legal SPL World Record
> 
> 1 place in IASCA PRoAm IQC (install)
> Tied for first in RTA/SPL
> And won Triple Crown which is the top award. Sound, install, RtA, and SPL combined.
> 
> My wife got 1st in IASCA AMA Install
> 
> Anyone who says PPI isn't on their game is crazy



Congrats T!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## hot9dog

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Heck yeah!! Congrats!


----------



## Big T

Thanks


----------



## DonH

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

how did you get the trophies home? hah


----------



## Big T

Even with the truck I had to take em apart


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I am so proud of both Ed and Surina. So for all of you who doubted that these were the real deal. Proof is in the pudding. It couldn't have gone to a better competitor. He and his wife conduct themselves with such class and compassion for everyone around that we couldn't be more proud. A few people were very upset that they didn't place better than Ed and felt that they should have won instead well we all here strongly disagree and if you ever meet Ed and Surina in person you will surely know why they deserve this more than anyone else. This is why being apart of Team Epsilon is like being apart of family. Thank you guys!


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Anyone have the ID of the remote? curious to know if it will fit in the single din slot under my headunit.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> I am so proud of both Ed and Surina. So for all of you who doubted that these were the real deal. Proof is in the pudding. It couldn't have gone to a better competitor. He and his wife conduct themselves with such class and compassion for everyone around that we couldn't be more proud. A few people were very upset that they didn't place better than Ed and felt that they should have won instead well we all here strongly disagree and if you ever meet Ed and Surina in person you will surely know why they deserve this more than anyone else. This is why being apart of Team Epsilon is like being apart of family. Thank you guys!


No doubt Ryan that they Big T and his wife earned it. 
You don't bring home that much hardware with haphazard installs and shoddy equipment. 
Now if we can just maybe get you to smile in your pics...just a little bit....a little more.....just a little more....yeah that's it! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I smile all the time. Ed wont smile for anything. He's like the cowboy pictures in a Million Ways to Die in the West. He just doesn't do it.


----------



## rayray881

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

congrats!! out of curiosity, do the top place finishers at finals only receive trophies? any other incentives?


----------



## Big T

I wasn't sming cause I scored higher than her and I had an 8hr drive home with her the next day... Lol. Naw I was exhusted


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Lyferxb9s said:


> Anyone have the ID of the remote? curious to know if it will fit in the single din slot under my headunit.


Anyone? I'm about to order it lol


----------



## Big T

Lyferxb9s said:


> Anyone? I'm about to order it lol



From where?


----------



## Big T

rayray881 said:


> congrats!! out of curiosity, do the top place finishers at finals only receive trophies? any other incentives?



Incentives. The feeling you get when they call your name. Lol. But no prize money. A few shows still have that but not many. And not finals. Lol
Also auto invite for next year reguardless of points


----------



## mrstop

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Lyferxb9s said:


> Anyone have the ID of the remote? curious to know if it will fit in the single din slot under my headunit.


There was one? :surprised:


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Sonicelectronix....


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ahhh sh&t I didn't realize this was a different unit.I'm looking at the dsp-88r


----------



## Big T

*NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ahhh. I don't have the exact size. But I think it will fit there if you make a trim piece. It's just a little larger than a remote gain control..

Ryan Kline??


----------



## Big T

I posted this earlier and it's gone, but PPI just dropped the price on the DEQ 8. If anyone needs one let me know and I can order you one.


----------



## Icefsh

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Big T said:


> I posted this earlier and it's gone, but PPI just dropped the price on the DEQ 8. If anyone needs one let me know and I can order you one.


Just got my DEQ-8 delivered on Friday! Great price and great guy to work with! Thanks Big T!


----------



## Big T

Your welcome Icefsh.


----------



## swpmx

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Does anyone know why the DEQ 8 price reductions?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

We discontinued it. It is out of stock. A few online retailers may have some....(sonic)


----------



## bkjay

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Is anything going to take it's place?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

We will continue with the DSP-88R and Harmony for now. We are looking at a replacement but nothing is official yet.


----------



## Big T

Sonic shows out of stock. I can still get my hands on 2 of them and match sonics price


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> We discontinued it. It is out of stock. A few online retailers may have some....(sonic)


Really?
It only had a production run of 18 months at best.
Makes no sense when there's no replacement for it but I don't work there so I wouldn't know what motivates a company to make such a decision. :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Really?
> It only had a production run of 18 months at best.
> Makes no sense when there's no replacement for it but I don't work there so I wouldn't know what motivates a company to make such a decision. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Sorry kids I fought tooth and nail on this one since it was my baby to begin with....I didnt win.


----------



## Kevmoso

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Dont be sorry. Thanks to the price Big T got one for me I now have an 8 channel dsp! 
Thanks Big T!
I feel all growed up now.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



[email protected] said:


> Sorry kids I fought tooth and nail on this one since it was my baby to begin with....I didnt win.


That's right!
I remember now that you made it happen Ryan.
I think it's a mistake especially since there's nothing in the foreseeable future from PPI to replace it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Kevmoso said:


> Dont be sorry. Thanks to the price Big T got one for me I now have an 8 channel dsp!
> 
> Thanks Big T!
> 
> I feel all growed up now.



Your welcome. Your going to love it


----------



## murtnabila

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

BigT can you still get the dew.8 @ soni....price? If so I'd like one. 
Thx


----------



## Big T

They are all gone. Sorry


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Does anyone know if the remote cable that comes with the dsp88r is a regular cat 5 cable?


----------



## nadcicle

Lyferxb9s said:


> Does anyone know if the remote cable that comes with the dsp88r is a regular cat 5 cable?


I'm sure someone should let you know soon enough, but if not soon then I just ordered one and I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Thanks. The cable that comes with it want long enough for my car so I need to extend mine.


----------



## dgage

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Worst case you could have a nonstandard Ethernet cable made for you with straight wire connections all the way through, then it wouldn't matter what the pin out is. Standard Category rated Ethernet cables have a few of the wires flipped for additional noise rejection. Noise shouldn't be an issue with such a short extension though....the individual pairs are already twisted for noise rejection.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I was going to grab one from radio shack or something


----------



## etroze

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Ill take look this afternoon, but need to dig the remote out to do it.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## etroze

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

It is a Cat5E cable so should be able to find it without issue.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

To any owners of the DEQ.8 -

Have you used the high level inputs? Does it SUM the inputs? I'm looking to use it as an interface between a stock system so I need to get the speaker level outs connected and summed.


Thanks


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Well I can't get the drivers to download for the DSP. When you click on Windows 7/8 drivers only the windows 8 drivers downloads for USB r340. Ppi sent me to a voicemail so hopefully I'll hear back soon.


----------



## Big T

*NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

If I remember the end of the cable that plugs into the 88r remote isn't an RJ45 connector but a long flat connector. I may be wrong tho.


----------



## Big T

captainobvious said:


> To any owners of the DEQ.8 -
> 
> Have you used the high level inputs? Does it SUM the inputs? I'm looking to use it as an interface between a stock system so I need to get the speaker level outs connected and summed.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do you have your DEQ-8 yet?


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Nope


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

It is an rj45


----------



## etroze

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Into the back of the controler is a long flat connector, sorry I forgot about that part.


----------



## Big T

captainobvious said:


> Nope



They are sold out


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



etroze said:


> Into the back of the controler is a long flat connector, sorry I forgot about that part.


Damn that's where I need to extend mine too. I may just cut it in half and extend it the old fashion way.


----------



## Big T

The other end is RJ 45 you should be able to extend it there.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

[email protected] said it's a regular phone cable but it doesn't look like one to me


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Your right, Im wrong.....It is RJ45


----------



## Big T

Get a premade network cable and a RJ45 to RJ45 coupler and you will be set. 
Ryan what do you think?


----------



## Zippyts

Any way to get schematic or source for the remote for the DEQ.8? I would love to have one. DIY would work
Also any way to get the software to work on windows CE 6? I have a pioneer AVIC headunit that I can get to windows ce on and would like to try and get it working on it to tune with on the fly.


----------



## Zippyts

And another thing any way to get an explanation of the jumpers and pin headers on the inside since its end of life now


----------



## tulse

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



captainobvious said:


> To any owners of the DEQ.8 -
> 
> Have you used the high level inputs? Does it SUM the inputs? I'm looking to use it as an interface between a stock system so I need to get the speaker level outs connected and summed.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Wondering the same thing. Can't find the answer for the MiniDSP either.

Does anyone know if it can channel sum from the high level inputs?


----------



## [email protected]

Its just a 4 channel high level input. They will not sum a 3 way setup, it should sum a 2 way though. If you need more high level inputs use the DSP-88R or Harmony.


----------



## tulse

[email protected] said:


> Its just a 4 channel high level input. They will not sum a 3 way setup, it should sum a 2 way though. If you need more high level inputs use the DSP-88R or Harmony.


Thanks, Ryan. 

I'm trying to integrate with a stock 2 channel (that has a full range in the dash in parallel with the front door speakers to make a faux 3 channel with the rear doors), so it sounds like it would work. I just don't know what the stock unit is doing with the signal if anything. I just want a clean from all outputs to run my own 2 or 3 channel.


----------



## troutspinner

tulse said:


> Thanks, Ryan.
> 
> I'm trying to integrate with a stock 2 channel (that has a full range in the dash in parallel with the front door speakers to make a faux 3 channel with the rear doors), so it sounds like it would work. I just don't know what the stock unit is doing with the signal if anything. I just want a clean from all outputs to run my own 2 or 3 channel.


That is exactly how my Ram is wired stock, the front channels split to the front doors and dash, the rear goes to the rear doors. Both front and rear are putting out full signal and I would wager yours are too.

I am also using the high level input of the DEQ.8. I am not sure how you are going to run your system but you can still maintain your fade in this type of setup which is nice. You can also just use the fronts to the DSP and run the rears off of stock HU power. I am currently running it this way to avoid wrecking my front stage.


----------



## tulse

troutspinner said:


> That is exactly how my Ram is wired stock, the front channels split to the front doors and dash, the rear goes to the rear doors. Both front and rear are putting out full signal and I would wager yours are too..


I think they are too, but I also wonder about boost and anything else the factory does. 



> I am also using the high level input of the DEQ.8. I am not sure how you are going to run your system but you can still maintain your fade in this type of setup which is nice. You can also just use the fronts to the DSP and run the rears off of stock HU power. I am currently running it this way to avoid wrecking my front stage.


Just what I was looking for. Thanks for the info. I want to mostly bypass it. Run my own wire to the dash position and avoid being in parallel with the doors. I will use the stock front door wiring for mids and run the rears like you did most likely.


----------



## mrstop

I'm (finally) getting around to my install and have a couple of questions. I'm hooking up the DEQ.8 high-level inputs to my factory head unit speaker-level outs.

1) What wire should I use to connect the DEQ.8 to the head unit? I have some Gepco 61801EZ 22 gauge that I use for DIY RCA's. Can this be used? How should I handle the drain/shield?

2) How do I trigger the remote-in using the factory head-unit?


----------



## troutspinner

mrstop said:


> I'm (finally) getting around to my install and have a couple of questions. I'm hooking up the DEQ.8 high-level inputs to my factory head unit speaker-level outs.
> 
> 1) What wire should I use to connect the DEQ.8 to the head unit? I have some Gepco 61801EZ 22 gauge that I use for DIY RCA's. Can this be used? How should I handle the drain/shield?
> 
> 2) How do I trigger the remote-in using the factory head-unit?


22 is a little lighter than I like to use but in theory should work. The shield can just be deleted.

Remote on can be triggered by anything that turns on with the key. Some people like to go direct to the battery and then use a relay, triggered by ignition so they do not put a load on any other lines in the vehicle. Personally, I tied into my aux. power/cigar lighter as a trigger on load is minimal.


----------



## mrstop

troutspinner said:


> 22 is a little lighter than I like to use but in theory should work. The shield can just be deleted.


So maybe I should step up to some 18 gauge primary wire and maybe get fancy like this?









troutspinner said:


> Remote on can be triggered by anything that turns on with the key. Some people like to go direct to the battery and then use a relay, triggered by ignition so they do not put a load on any other lines in the vehicle. Personally, I tied into my aux. power/cigar lighter as a trigger on load is minimal.


It won't sense power from the speaker inputs? Maybe I'm confusing that with the Audio Control LOC's I had looked at previously.


----------



## troutspinner

That is fancy! 

Correct on it will not sense power from the inputs. I know some LOCS and amps have that feature but not this DSP.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Zippyts said:


> And another thing any way to get an explanation of the jumpers and pin headers on the inside since its end of life now


I second this request!


----------



## hot9dog

LumbermanSVO said:


> I second this request!


I wholeheartedly triple that request..... this comes from the voices of consumers that have stood by this processor. ..... this information would be golden.


----------



## 1996blackmax

It would be great to have this information.


----------



## extraclassic

I can see that this thread has gone on and off of the map for a while, so I am going to try with a resurrection of the remote control question. Has anyone built a remote for the DEQ.8/Synthesis? I bought a DEQ.8 the other day and am going to install it with RCA only soon, but was planning to move to the SPDIF Coax connection later this year. The RJ-45 jack size is confirmed, but I have no idea which leads to connect to which potentiometer, if that even works - I have not found the miniDSP "RJ-45 jack remote option" that would help with this, but I will keep looking. Any help would be appreciated! Also, another quesiton, I would definitely be able to use the jumper/pin header info, so Ryan, if you are out there (or anyone else), please let us know! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zippyts

So I reread this thread again, and sparked my interest once again. If Ryan could answer some of the questions we would be golden lol.

In the mean time I have found what a few of the jumper headers are after probing with a meter

J3 is the same as the RCA inputs, 1-4 are used +- corresponds to the inputs
J6 is the same as the RCA outputs G is common ground (shield) and 1-8 correspond to the output channels
J35 Pin 1 and 2 are ground
J31 pin 3 is ground
J43 pin 3 is ground

J35 is an extension of the usb plug

J3 5 and 6 go to the unoccupied rca input header on the board
J6 9 and 10 go to the unoccupied rca output header on the board

Also looking into the remote from the zapco dsp-z8 as a maybe for working the DEQ.8. I have one and thought I might just give it a whirl when I get it back from a buddy. Lastly if the headers on the inside do correlate then we might be able to use the minidsp VOL-SP

So info that would be great to have
What are all the jumper headers, and what are the pinout/jumper settings
Would there be a way to get a schematic or DIY kit to make your own remote
Would other remotes like the minidsp VOL-SP or Zapco DRC-SL work via usb/rem/or jumper header.

Thanks in advance as always. Hope someone can help
Brad


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I'd love to get the volume control working. I'd bet the VOL-SP plugs in, but we'd still need to turn it on in the software.


----------



## troutspinner

Nice work Zippy. I seen you posted over at the MiniDSP forum as well in the thread I started about support. Hopefully someone, somewhere who is in the know will respond. With a discontinued unit, a schematic would be nice and I could not see how it would hurt any former parties.


----------



## Big T

I have tried to get extra remotes from them. It isn't either of those. They told me when the make another run I can buy some. But they never let me know when


----------



## Zippyts

Yeah it would seem if it was end of life that they would be a little more open to the few of us that bought one.


----------



## troutspinner

I seen there was a reply over at miniDSP. I added my "me too" for the remote board.


----------



## Big T

Yea I did to. I normally email them but it takes forever for the. To get back with me.

Here is my remote in my wife's car..









The LCD is actually the MS8 display. We use it for the Logic 7 for the R ear fill


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I wish there was a way to get the volume control to work, I'd love to not have a HU.


----------



## Big T

It does with the remote. I just took the rotary encoder off the board.. I don't like having multiple volume controls.


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Big T said:


> It does with the remote. I just took the rotary encoder off the board.. I don't like having multiple volume controls.


In that case, I'd love to get ahold of a remote!


----------



## troutspinner

That is sweet Big T!


----------



## Big T

Thanks 
The one in my truck looks better. I took the buttons off the controller and ran wires to relays connected to touch sensing switches in a custom
control panel. I will post pics later. With it just being a raw board you imagination is the limit to how you do them


----------



## Darth SQ

Big T said:


> Yea I did to. I normally email them but it takes forever for the. To get back with me.
> 
> Here is my remote in my wife's car..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LCD is actually the MS8 display. We use it for the Logic 7 for the R ear fill


So clean. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## iamstubb

Big T said:


> Thanks
> The one in my truck looks better. I took the buttons off the controller and ran wires to relays connected to touch sensing switches in a custom
> control panel. I will post pics later. With it just being a raw board you imagination is the limit to how you do them


That's great work. You've got some serious skillz and imagination!


----------



## Big T

Nope. I have friends with cool toys. Lol. I have a buddy who owns a trophy shop and has a laser so he cuts and etches everything for me.


----------



## 1996blackmax

That looks sweet!


----------



## Darth SQ

Big T said:


> Nope. I have friends with cool toys. Lol. I have a buddy who owns a trophy shop and has a laser so he cuts and etches everything for me.


So that's where you had your triple crown trophy made. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Actually he looked up the price of the cup and it is like 280.00 his cost. Lol


----------



## Big T

Powered up










It has white LEDs around the volume pot to show the level. But I masked mine off sense I removed the pot.


----------



## Big T

Hey guys. Mini DSP gave us the info to order the remotes on their forum


----------



## RMAT

Big T said:


> Hey guys. Mini DSP gave us the info to order the remotes on their forum


can you share that info?


----------



## Big T

http://www.minidsp.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=9&id=19395


----------



## Big T




----------



## Big T

Did anyone get a response from them yet?


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Big T said:


> Did anyone get a response from them yet?


I haven't yet.


----------



## troutspinner

Not yet here either.


----------



## Zippyts

Big T said:


> Did anyone get a response from them yet?


None


----------



## 1996blackmax

Submitted my ticket....hopefully they will have some available soon.


----------



## extraclassic

Thank you for the miniDSP research, Big T. I submitted a ticket as well - hopefully we hear back this week.


----------



## Zippyts

1996blackmax said:


> Submitted my ticket....hopefully they will have some available soon.


It has been a few days, and I have not heard back from them yet


----------



## Big T

I guess it is the weekend tho


----------



## Zippyts

I got a reply from DEVTEAM! so just a little longer and we will be all set!




> Errhh, Ok, I think we underestimated how many of you want that remote... :-(
> Bad news that so far we have more than 20 or so orders from this thread only which is well above the small extra we had planned for that last OEM batch.
> 
> So we're going to need to build a new batch to help everybody here if you're all serious about it (as it sounds..). We'll get on it now to talk to our EMS for making that batch. I know that you've all started a tech support ticket to ask for a remote. In an effort to keep things simple for our team (now having to talk to 20 non-miniDSP customers for something completely unrelated to our product line, let's please just use that thread if you have further questions. We'll keep in touch with each of you once we have some stock again. i.e. 1~1.5month. Sounds good?
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> DevTeam


----------



## 1996blackmax

I received the same....good news!


----------



## Elgrosso

Very interesting guys, i followed the thread at minidsp.
What kind of connection is it on the board? Just to check if it could be compatible with their regular platform. 
Even with some minor mods, I may ask for one with you even before getting the dsp!


----------



## Big T

The connector is fit a RJ 21 connector (6 pin phone cord) ...not included 

If you guys want I will get pricing on getting some face plated similar to the one I had made (but with a place for the volume control).


----------



## Elgrosso

Ok thanks! I think it's a 5 pin on the 2x8/8x8, might be adaptable if one pin is unused/unnecessary in the remote


----------



## stickpony

Big T said:


> I love mine I use my laptop to set it up so I don't know how a tablet would work for it although I'm sure it would be fine.
> 
> As far as how the DEQ works. I get a 30 out of 30 in RTA every time in IASCA. Very quite. Much better than my 360 or MS8 was


How long did that take to dial in Big T?


----------



## dls1234

Do you guys think it would be wise to buy one of these now that they are discontinued? I'm in the market for a DSP and don't have $600+ to spend.


----------



## iamstubb

dls1234 said:


> Do you guys think it would be wise to buy one of these now that they are discontinued? I'm in the market for a DSP and don't have $600+ to spend.


I would. I would have gone that way if I could have found one when I was putting my system together.


----------



## 1996blackmax

dls1234 said:


> Do you guys think it would be wise to buy one of these now that they are discontinued? I'm in the market for a DSP and don't have $600+ to spend.


I think so. I was actually looking into getting another one.


----------



## Kpg2713

They seem to be still listed on more than a few sites. As cheap as $308 that I've found.


----------



## troutspinner

It's a great DSP for the price so if you can get your hands on one I'd say go for it.


----------



## dls1234

So, I've been playing around with the DEQ software, and one thing has me confused: It has the 6 band PEQ for each output, but how do you do L/R EQ with only 6 bands? Are you supposed to use the GEQ on the inputs? That seems backwards compared to the other DSP's I've messed with.


----------



## Big T

stickpony said:


> How long did that take to dial in Big T?



For RTA about 15-20 min


----------



## Big T

dls1234 said:


> Do you guys think it would be wise to buy one of these now that they are discontinued? I'm in the market for a DSP and don't have $600+ to spend.



If you can find one. You should get it


----------



## Big T

dls1234 said:


> So, I've been playing around with the DEQ software, and one thing has me confused: It has the 6 band PEQ for each output, but how do you do L/R EQ with only 6 bands? Are you supposed to use the GEQ on the inputs? That seems backwards compared to the other DSP's I've messed with.



Yes. The PEQ is for correction and the GEQ for tuning


----------



## troutspinner

dls1234 said:


> So, I've been playing around with the DEQ software, and one thing has me confused: It has the 6 band PEQ for each output, but how do you do L/R EQ with only 6 bands? Are you supposed to use the GEQ on the inputs? That seems backwards compared to the other DSP's I've messed with.


It is kind of backwards compared to other DSPs. With the DEQ, you make up to 6 PEQ adjustments on each channel or speaker. There forward, you use the GEQ on the inputs to shape the overall sound.


----------



## dls1234

troutspinner said:


> It is kind of backwards compared to other DSPs. With the DEQ, you make up to 6 PEQ adjustments on each channel or speaker. There forward, you use the GEQ on the inputs to shape the overall sound.


Cool, just ordered one!


----------



## crazhorse

Just got one of these to replace my ms8 that went south on me. Liking it sofar... would like to of had a remote like 360.3 has to switch between presets etc.


----------



## Big T

Mini DSP is making us some. Should be about 2 more weeks and they said 20.00 plus shipping


----------



## crazhorse

Ya I saw the posts about that.. Hopefully they aren't all spoken for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippyts

crazhorse said:


> Ya I saw the posts about that.. Hopefully they aren't all spoken for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait for mine


----------



## ricren

A shame that it's discontinued. I'd buy one with a remote if it was available. MiniDsp could sell an unit like this and make some money, the market is out there for the product.


----------



## Big T

You can very likly find one


----------



## beerdrnkr

I just bought the DEQ unit for a second time. First one I sold before I could try it out. Where can I buy the remote that they'll be selling - link?

My bad, just found the answer...


----------



## dls1234

Got my DEQ.8 and should be installing it this week. Couple questions for you guys...

1. Is a MicroSD card required to save settings or is it not used?

2. Do I need to use any specific outputs for the sub channel?


----------



## troutspinner

MicroSD is not required. It can be used to load configurations without the computer. 

No specific channel is required. Just pick 1 thru 8.


----------



## Big T

The Micro SD is for firmware updates. For you guys ordering the remotes, you will need one. I will email it to you guys if Mini DSP doesn't post it


----------



## 1996blackmax

Thanks Big T


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Big T said:


> The Micro SD is for firmware updates. For you guys ordering the remotes, you will need one. I will email it to you guys if Mini DSP doesn't post it


I'd guess the firmware update is just for the remote and does nothing else, correct?


----------



## troutspinner

Big T said:


> The Micro SD is for firmware updates.


The manual says for loading configurations. Not to say that the manual is right, it leaves much to be desired!


----------



## Zippyts

Big T said:


> The Micro SD is for firmware updates. For you guys ordering the remotes, you will need one. I will email it to you guys if Mini DSP doesn't post it


Yes thank you BigT


----------



## Big T

LumbermanSVO said:


> I'd guess the firmware update is just for the remote and does nothing else, correct?



Far as I could tell.


----------



## Big T

troutspinner said:


> The manual says for loading configurations. Not to say that the manual is right, it leaves much to be desired!



I couldn't figure out how to load configs with it anyway. Lol


----------



## dls1234

When you set the input gain, how high on the monitor do you set it? I played some 40hz -5db tones and set the input gains so they were just into the yellow but when i set the amp gains I had them maxed out and still couldnt hit the voltage I wanted.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Did you try adjusting the gain on the output channels?


----------



## dls1234

nope. forgot all about them. 

same question though... how high are you supposed to set the gains on the monitor?


----------



## 1996blackmax

High enough to get the volume you would like but low enough to not let it clip. Reason they recommend staying out of the red zone. I think you went about it correctly.


----------



## Big T

I used an o scope. Mine are just getting into the red and no clipping


----------



## bigjeep127

Thinking about getting one of these. Can anyone tell me if the DEQ.8 software is identical in functionality to the MiniDSP software? Specifically I'm wondering if you can import a REW file like this guy does here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXJlMvTNew

I downloaded the software from the PPI website last night but did not see this option. I'll mess with it some more tonight, just looking for first hand experience. Thanks!

EDIT: While I'm at it I'll ask another question. I'm looking to use the high level imputs with my Honda Accord OEM head unit. My particular car has a pretty steep bass roll off under 65hz. I have an MS-8 right now and love my front stage, HATE the way it's handling the bass though and am dying for more control over tuning. The bass is definitely there (loud) with no noise, but it's just not integrated well. The MS-8 also kills the midbass from my 6.5's which seems to be the norm for that unit. With the DEQ/MiniDSP software, am I right to assume I'll be able to correct for the input signal roll off? Just messing the the "input EQ" settings last night in the DEQ software I didn't see a good way to bring back up the lower frequencies. Would I correct them in the output graphic EQ or when I "flatten" the response with the parametric EQ? Hoping for no noise, I'm assuming if the MS-8 can give me bass without noise then so can the DEQ.8.

My goal is to be able to use REW to get a flat response in my car and then EQ from there, if it's not obvious from my questions. Thanks again!


----------



## crazhorse

It (being the deq software) doesn't allow you to import files from rew... You can do a eq curve and input rew's suggestions in manually though.
Someone in the thread mentioned the peq is for flattening the signal and the geq is for shaping the sound..
I wondered if the mini dsp software would work with the deq, I know the soundstream synthesis does ( being the same unit just rebadged). I have both apps installed on my laptop. Same functionality with different colored icons and such.


----------



## bigjeep127

crazhorse said:


> It (being the deq software) doesn't allow you to import files from rew... You can do a eq curve and input rew's suggestions in manually though.
> Someone in the thread mentioned the peq is for flattening the signal and the geq is for shaping the sound..
> I wondered if the mini dsp software would work with the deq, I know the soundstream synthesis does ( being the same unit just rebadged). I have both apps installed on my laptop. Same functionality with different colored icons and such.


Good to know, and that was my next question... can we just use the MiniDSP software with it? I've seen people on here say that the Soundstream software is backwards compatible so I would think so. Can anyone confirm for sure?


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I asked MiniDSP is their software would work on it and they said no, so I never bothered trying it.


----------



## bigjeep127

Anyone here try the MiniDSP software? They don't seem much different aside from the REW import feature (which seems darn handy).

Does anyone know the best way to correct for the factory signal in my HU? Here's the roll off.

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e...port/Diagrams/2014AccordHUOutputPinkNoise.jpg

I read that when flattening response with PEQ that you shouldn't be boosting, mainly cutting. Would it be wise to cut down everything above say (30ish) to match, then cut peaks, then boost gain and hope for no noise? It seems like the GEQ settings on the input are more for tweaking sound to your tastes since the boosting/cutting is limited to certain frequencies and won't result in a smooth response.

Sorry for the noob question, if anyone has experience with taming a crappy OEM signal with MiniDSP or the GEQ.8 I'd love you input. I really like the software and the price seems great, I want to pull the trigger but not if I need to go higher end for OEM integration (like a Helix or 360.3). Thanks for the help!


----------



## yeldak99

Can someone post a link to the remote?


----------



## Big T

yeldak99 said:


> Can someone post a link to the remote?



http://www.minidsp.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=9&id=10585


----------



## bigjeep127

Well I decided to go with 2 MiniDSP 2x4 balanced. Hope I'll be happy!


----------



## yeldak99

Big T said:


> http://www.minidsp.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=9&id=10585


thats a troubleshooting thread?


----------



## crazhorse

yeldak99 said:


> thats a troubleshooting thread?


from page 20 of this thread.....

MiniDSP :: Topic: Support for a DSP that is MiniDSP Based (3/7)


----------



## Big T

Sorry. Don't know how I screwed that up


----------



## markn01

So the PPI DEQ.8 doesn't sum or de-EQ the signal from the High Level Inputs(Speaker Wires from HU)? I'm interested in getting either the DEQ.8 or the PPI DSP-88R but not sure of which is a better option. I'm a novice when it comes to tuning(Crossover, TA, setting EQ settings). I have a new 2015 Nissan Altima, Focal up front running passive crossovers and Hertz 6x9 for the rear deck, No sub(wife doesn't want to lose the trunk space)and wanted to know which is the preferred unit. I don't think the front speaker inputs output a full signal only on the rears. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big T

You can sum with the DEQ8 I am pretty sure (haven't used the high level inputs) but they are discontinued. But if you can find one it is the better unit


----------



## louisdamani

Hey Guys! I just purchased a DEQ.8 and I can't get it to sync with the software. I have the latest versions of Flash, air and .net framework. The unit does not show up on the pc either. I tried 3 different usb cables and 2 different computers (windows 7 and 8.1). I did the usb driver thing twice (manually looked for device, device drivers((there should not be any for the device as per the manual))and erased and reinstalled usb drivers. My usb inputs work so its not the computers. Should the unit show up on the computer. Has anyone else seen this issue or have any advice before I return the unit. Thanks in advance...

I did searches on the net and here but I haven't read through this thread completely yet so I'm sorry if this is a repeat question.


----------



## 1996blackmax

So after the program is opened & the unit is connected it will not synchronize after pushing the synchronize button?


----------



## louisdamani

That's correct. It says can't connect to system. It tries 3 times. Then a window comes up that says" Cannot connect to DSP, please plug in the board"


----------



## 1996blackmax

Have you made sure that the unit is getting power? If the unit doesn't get power the computer won't recognize it, even with the USB cable connected.


----------



## louisdamani

I ran the positive and negative from the cars wire harness to the DEQ.8 and nothing. I have checked it with the dc power and without. The troubleshooting says if it does not recognize it with dc power try without. Have you powered it in the house? Doesn't the USB power the unit when hooked to the computer (Thats how my minidsp 2x4's work)? I have talked to Tech support at Epsilon/ Precision Power and they think the unit is DOA. They have a DEQ.8 in the office and their computer recognizes that the unit has been plugged in to the computer through the usb. Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## crazhorse

Mine (meaning my laptop) doesn't recognize the deq unless I have my system powered on


----------



## louisdamani

OK thanks. I will try to power it in the house and make sure the pos and negative from the wiring harness is ok. Is that how yours is powered in the car?


----------



## crazhorse

Along with the turn on lead.... Power ground and turn on, which comes from your head unit


----------



## louisdamani

Okay. Thanks!


----------



## 1996blackmax

crazhorse said:


> Along with the turn on lead.... Power ground and turn on, which comes from your head unit



Exactly...the unit needs to be on for the laptop to recognize it.


----------



## louisdamani

Hey guys! Its alive! I'm in the car with it. The remote wire did the trick. I was thinking of the unit as a household device so I never hooked up the remote wire when I tried it. Thanks for the help!!! I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## crazhorse

good to hear you got it sorted out..........


----------



## beerdrnkr

Yeah these units seem pretty solid. I haven't had any issues whatsoever with mine.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## 1fishman

Any word on the remotes


----------



## Big T

I asked last week if there were any updates and they didn't reply yet


----------



## yeldak99

They are available now.



> Dear All,
> 
> We've finally got the modules all tested and ready to ship.  Thanks again for all your patience!
> 
> So we're all on the same page, here are some quick facts:
> - This module is a PCB only (no enclosure) for the remote of the PPI/DEQ based 4x8 DSP modules.
> - We'll include a 5m long cable to connect to the RJ11 connector of the DSP. It's a simple RJ11 connector that you could easily re-crimp if need be to shorten the length.
> - The cost of the module + cable is 20USD before shipping.
> - To simplify our work greatly, we will use the VOL-FP listing (VOL-FP | miniDSP) for these orders so you can order online easily. When you place the order, simply copy and paste the exact following note at the check out section for "COMMENTS".
> 
> "WARNING: THIS ORDER IS FOR A C-DSP REMOTE"
> 
> - We'll soon publish the info on how to upgrade the firmware for support of the remote. It's a simple step using the SD card slot of the product.
> 
> Sounds good? Any questions, please use this thread. Thanks!
> 
> DevTeam


----------



## Kevmoso

Already ordered one!
w00t!


----------



## Zippyts

yeldak99 said:


> They are available now.


Yep I got me 2 yay. $20 to ship was a bit much though


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I ordered mine today as well!


----------



## 1996blackmax

Ordered 2 myself. As for the shipping...it's coming from out of the country. Heck, some remote bass controllers cost nearly as much as this controller plus the shipping. The fact that they worked with us to get this product for our units speaks volumes for their customer service. Even with the shipping, for what it does, it's a nice deal.


----------



## Big T

My guy said he can make the faces for 25.00 if anyone wants one


----------



## 1996blackmax

I saw the one that you have pictured. It looks great. Will it be exactly like that, with the addition of the opening for the knob?


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Big T said:


> My guy said he can make the faces for 25.00 if anyone wants one


VERY interested in this!


----------



## 1fishman

Big T said:


> My guy said he can make the faces for 25.00 if anyone wants one


Sounds good, 
What would it look like?


----------



## 1996blackmax

Big T said:


> The LCD is actually the MS8 display. We use it for the Logic 7 for the R ear fill



This is what it looks like.


----------



## Big T

Pretty much. We will reliable the buttons to 1. 2. 3. 4 unless you all like the way I have it. And it wouldn't be as wide to have the window


----------



## 1996blackmax

I'm in....I'm ok with 1,2,3,4....

Will the opening be there for the control knob?


----------



## Big T

Yes we will add that


----------



## yeldak99

Sound like your buddy has some business... I'm in for 1!


----------



## 1fishman

In for 1


----------



## Kevmoso

I would be interested in a minimalist faceplate. No logo/just big enough to fit.


----------



## Kevmoso

Kevmoso said:


> I would be interested in a minimalist faceplate. No logo/just big enough to fit.


Oh and maybe connected to a bottom plate to accommodate those mounts through the circuit board?


----------



## Kevmoso

Kevmoso said:


> Oh and maybe connected to a bottom plate to accommodate those mounts through the circuit board?


Or like this and it only costs 4 bucks
DCDC USB ENCLOSURE


----------



## 1996blackmax

/\ Ha! Just realized you quoted yourself twice.



Thanks Big T for doing this .


----------



## Kevmoso

1996blackmax said:


> Ha! Just realized you quoted yourself twice.


Yeah sorry bout that. I also read homebrewtalk.com alot... Lol


----------



## 1996blackmax

No worries....wish I had a cold one right now!


----------



## Big T

My 3 remotes came in today. That was quick


----------



## Big T

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: The firmware files will be deleted from SD card after firmware upgrade, please keep a backup of them before use.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Firmware upgarde procedure:

1. Power off the Main Board.
2. Connect the Main Board and the Small Remote Panel using the straight through telephone cable.
3. Copy the two firmware files (panel.cfg and upgrade.hex) into SD card.
4. Insert the SD card into the SD card slot of the Main Board.
5. Press and hold the Preset No.1 button (the one closest to the volume knob) on the remote panel while power on the Main Board.
6. The first one white LED on the lower left side of the panel will light up, all four blue LEDs on the preset buttons will turn off.
7. The device is updating, Wait until one of the Preset button's blue LED turn on again.
8. Take away the SD card, delete the two firmware files if they are not being deleted.
9. Power cycle the Main Board. (i.e. Power off the Main Board and then power it on again.)


----------



## 1996blackmax

Thanks buddy! 

I got my boards this weekend I think. Shipping was fast.


----------



## Big T

So it wont let me post the files... if you want to email me I will email them to you

[email protected]


----------



## 1996blackmax

Big T, any updates on the faces for the remotes? 

Also, has anyone picked up any volume knobs? I tried the one from my AC LC2i & it fits. I was going to give AC a call & see if they could ship one out to me.


----------



## Big T

Been working a shutdown at a mill. Planning on getting then next week


----------



## 1996blackmax

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Just tested out the remote. I tried it before uploading the files & it worked, but the LED's for the presets & around the rotary controller didn't light up. Only the LED near the connector lit up. I then turned the stereo off, & inserted the Micro SD card. I uploaded the data as the instructions had pointed out & the remote functions perfectly. All of the LED's light up. If you turn the volume down via the rotary dial, those LED's start turning off. Nice piece, specially considering how inexpensive it was.


----------



## Big T

DEQ8 remote faces are almost ready. Let me know who wants one, and what color you want the text...


----------



## dls1234

I'd definitely like one. What color is the faceplate going to be? overall size? Is it just the faceplate or will it fully enclose the board?


----------



## Big T

The face plate will be black. He can custom order white and a brushed Aluminum looking material (he will charge a little extra). It's just the face. They are going to be 1/2" larger than the board. You can cut them down if necessary or he can custom make one larger if needed. (Not sure how much he would charge) 
They are 25.00. The coloring of the logos is spray painted on the back. So what ever color you want as long as it's available in spray paint. Color matching to you car can be done if you want to cover the cost of the paint. The face can also be done custom color but again it would cost extra for the paint


----------



## 1996blackmax

I'll take one that looks like yours...black with white letters. PM me the payment info & I'll pay today. Thanks!


----------



## Big T

Who was trying to find knobs to fit the volume?


----------



## 1996blackmax

Me...the Audiocobtrol knob that I use for the LC2i fits it. I haven't call them yet though.


----------



## dls1234

I still need a knob, if anyone nails down a source for one that fits and isn't too expensive.


----------



## extraclassic

Big T, I would like to order one of the faceplates as well, but without any text or logo. Let me know how you'd prefer payment. Thank you!


----------



## Big T

extraclassic said:


> Big T, I would like to order one of the faceplates as well, but without any text or logo. Let me know how you'd prefer payment. Thank you!



Do you want the windows lasered in it for the power and volume Leds and. iR sensor??


----------



## extraclassic

Yes, thanks for asking.


----------



## dls1234

Would it be possible to get the black plate but leave the text and logo unpainted? Then I can just paint it whatever color I want once I have it and see how I'm going to install it.


----------



## Big T

Sure. Makes it easy on me


----------



## dls1234

Great! I'll take that, then.


----------



## Big T

extraclassic said:


> Big T, I would like to order one of the faceplates as well, but without any text or logo. Let me know how you'd prefer payment. Thank you!


----------



## Big T

dls1234 said:


> Would it be possible to get the black plate but leave the text and logo unpainted? Then I can just paint it whatever color I want once I have it and see how I'm going to install it.


----------



## Big T

Weightless. I found you a knob too


----------



## dls1234

The faceplate looks great... Let me know how to pay. 

Details on the knob?


----------



## Big T

The knob is off of the sub control that came with one of my PPI amps


----------



## Big T

If you guys will shoot me an email at [email protected] we can get shipping and payment arranged


----------



## extraclassic

Email sent!


----------



## 1996blackmax

Email sent


----------



## dls1234

sent


----------



## 1fishman

Big T said:


>


I was going to order a remote today from MiniDSP. Is it to late to get a faceplate?

Has any body found a source for the knob and case that fits?


----------



## DonutHands

Is the DEQ.8 no longer available? Have one in my car but thinking about going active in the wife's car too.


----------



## 1996blackmax

It's been discontinued. I picked up a new one from a local member.


----------



## DonutHands

Damn. That's crap. Why would anybody pay $800 for another processor when This was available for less than $300.

Super lame.


----------



## rton20s

DonutHands said:


> Damn. That's crap. Why would anybody pay $800 for another processor when This was available for less than $300.
> 
> Super lame.


Higher profit margins (and less capable DSP) on a DSP-88R / Harmony?


----------



## Big T

1fishman said:


> I was going to order a remote today from MiniDSP. Is it to late to get a faceplate?
> 
> Has any body found a source for the knob and case that fits?


Sorry I got locked out of the forum when i couldnt figureout howto change my password lol

Yes I can still get you a face plate..


----------



## 1fishman

Big T said:


> Sorry I got locked out of the forum when i couldnt figureout howto change my password lol
> 
> Yes I can still get you a face plate..


Prefect timing, sending you a pm


----------



## 1fishman

yeldak99 said:


> They are available now.


Dear All,

We've finally got the modules all tested and ready to ship.  Thanks again for all your patience!

So we're all on the same page, here are some quick facts:
- This module is a PCB only (no enclosure) for the remote of the PPI/DEQ based 4x8 DSP modules.
- We'll include a 5m long cable to connect to the RJ11 connector of the DSP. It's a simple RJ11 connector that you could easily re-crimp if need be to shorten the length.
- The cost of the module + cable is 20USD before shipping.
- To simplify our work greatly, we will use the VOL-FP listing (VOL-FP | miniDSP) for these orders so you can order online easily. When you place the order, simply copy and paste the exact following note at the check out section for "COMMENTS".

"WARNING: THIS ORDER IS FOR A C-DSP REMOTE"

- We'll soon publish the info on how to upgrade the firmware for support of the remote. It's a simple step using the SD card slot of the product.

Sounds good? Any questions, please use this thread. Thanks!

DevTeam"


*I didn't see any comments section during ordering the remote.*


----------



## 1996blackmax

It was there when I ordered mine.


----------



## Big T

Yes. It's before you finilize your order


----------



## mrstop

Look what just came out in the minidsp newsletter: miniDSP in a BOX : C-DSP 6x8

Edit: Someone also posted a thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/222017-new-minidsp-c-dsp-6x8.html


----------



## Big T

OK so who had had any luck getting an IR remote to work with their comtroller


----------



## Darth SQ

Big T said:


> OK so who had had any luck getting an IR remote to work with their comtroller


^^^What he said.^^^
Anyone?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 1996blackmax

Big T said:


> OK so who had had any luck getting an IR remote to work with their comtroller


I tried an old alpine remote...it worked for the learning part, but that was about it. The unit confirmed that it learned that specific function, but nothing after that. :mean:


----------



## markn01

Any dealers or audio shops know how to tune the Soundstream Harmony for me? Need suggested shops or independent car audio enthusiast to tune my system. Will meet up to discuss pricing.


----------



## EricP72

ok please bear with me, i read most of the comments as i'm just seeing this thread. My question is whats the difference between the ppi/Soundstream Synthesis vs PPI DSP-88R & Soundstream Harmony DSP? I was looking at the rf3sixty.3 but due to all the issues i see with that unit i'm looking for something different. i plan to run a 3 way active+sub, so basically should i try to locate a used Synthesis or go with the newer unit?


----------



## will.

manish said:


> ok please bear with me, i read most of the comments as i'm just seeing this thread. My question is whats the difference between the ppi/Soundstream Synthesis vs PPI DSP-88R & Soundstream Harmony DSP? I was looking at the rf3sixty.3 but due to all the issues i see with that unit i'm looking for something different. i plan to run a 3 way active+sub, so basically should i try to locate a used Synthesis or go with the newer unit?


I am also interested in this question. My understanding is that all these are based on the minidsp board with minor adjustments made to the input/output stages..Is this accurate?

How would these sound vs. say Helix DSP or Allpine H800 from a straight sq stand point? Car audio is notorious for up marketing their products and selling them for more then they are worth...I'm done wasting money - which units (other than the minidsp because they do not come in a pretty casing) do you recommend?


----------



## Big T

Night and day. I know someone with a nib dew-8 for sale. Or the new minidsp is the same


----------



## chuyler1

The MiniDsp does have a "pretty case" option for auto installs now. Check the website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceShowDrive

The DEQ8 and Synthesis are the same as the MiniDSP c-dsp minus the remote that now comes with the Mini. The Harmony and 88r are made by a different manufacturer and are the lower line to the others. I have also heard of reliability issues with the 88R and harmony models. I have been using the DEQ8 for over a year now and have had no issues at all. Hope this helps to clear up the differences in the models.


----------



## EricP72

RaceShowDrive said:


> The DEQ8 and Synthesis are the same as the MiniDSP c-dsp minus the remote that now comes with the Mini. The Harmony and 88r are made by a different manufacturer and are the lower line to the others. I have also heard of reliability issues with the 88R and harmony models. I have been using the DEQ8 for over a year now and have had no issues at all. Hope this helps to clear up the differences in the models.


Thanks, so i guess now i'm looking for the Soundstream Synthesis since i will be running soundstream amps


----------



## markn01

Just PM'ed you. I have a Synthesis available if your interested.


----------



## EricP72

markn01 said:


> Just PM'ed you. I have a Synthesis available if your interested.


Check your email


----------



## Zippyts

Big T said:


> OK so who had had any luck getting an IR remote to work with their controller


I have got the IR to work with a Toshiba remote with no issues. I have also tested it with an Alpine, JVC DVD remote, Blaupunkt, and a few others.

The Toshiba remote I am using works for the Raspberry Pi car computer, and the DSP both. Great little setup, small and lots of buttons.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mneva825rr68rga/2016-01-24 01.58.15.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Darth SQ

BTW I am looking to buy two more of these DEQ-8s if anyone is interested in selling there's.
Carry on.


----------



## Lyferxb9s

I haven't been able to get either of my laptops to connect to my DSP for some time now. All drivers are updated. I've completely uninstalled and reinstalled the program but still not connecting. Any advice?


----------



## Big T

That isn't DEQ 8 software. Looks like the DSP 88r software


----------



## Lyferxb9s

That's what I'm using. Wrong thread lol my bad


----------



## Big T

No. Just wanted to be sure you wasn't running the wrong software. Lol


----------



## Gatosound

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*

Hey bro i own the deq.8, but when i connect it to my pc it wont run the software. Im aware that on the specs it says that runs with Windows XP, Vista or 7, so mi pc runs Windows 10... is there something i can do, like upgrade software or maybe use a newer one from the latest PPi´s DSP ?


----------



## MoparMike

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



Gatosound said:


> Hey bro i own the deq.8, but when i connect it to my pc it wont run the software. Im aware that on the specs it says that runs with Windows XP, Vista or 7, so mi pc runs Windows 10... is there something i can do, like upgrade software or maybe use a newer one from the latest PPi´s DSP ?


I've run it on Windows 7 and Windows 10 without any issues. Have you checked to make sure that you have Adobe Air software installed and it is current?


----------



## Gatosound

*Re: NEW PPI DEQ.8 DSP!!! PPI RELEASES THEIR OWN DSP UNIT! ALSO SOURCE UNIT INFO!*



MoparMike said:


> I've run it on Windows 7 and Windows 10 without any issues. Have you checked to make sure that you have Adobe Air software installed and it is current?


I havent bro, i didnt realized that i need Adobe, maybe thats why isn´t running... thanks for the tip


----------



## Icefsh

Can't get DEQ-8 to turn on. Power is 12 volt measured at input wire. Won't turn on amps with remote wire connected. Connected the remote wire straight to the amps and they turn on just fine. Power is from the same distribution block as the amps and ground is at the same place.

The software s downloaded to my laptop. But the syncro light is always red. Never turns green. My laptop does not recognize the DEQ-8 when I plug in the USB. Nothing. Think I am doing anything Wrong?


----------



## Icefsh

Hoping to get my system running before next weeks road trip. Wondering if I should admit defeat and just try to go active with my amps. Does anyone know if there is a reset button on the DEQ-8?


----------



## MoparMike

Icefsh said:


> Hoping to get my system running before next weeks road trip. Wondering if I should admit defeat and just try to go active with my amps. Does anyone know if there is a reset button on the DEQ-8?




Did you ever get the processor on? 

I have not seen any type of reset button but also didn't have any issues with getting mine to turn on. Did you meter the wires to make sure that you had power to them? Maybe try jumping power, ground and remote from one of the amps to test it. You can tell the DEQ.8 is on when there is a red light shining from inside the optical port. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icefsh

No luck with DEQ-8. Tested power at remote = 11.5 volts and the power is 12 volts without the truck running. Going active with amps until I can get a C-dsp. Might try to see if DEQ-8 can be repaired for cheap. Maybe someone has one for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## mrstop

I'm trying to install the DEQ.8 plugin on a newer Windows 10 computer and I downloaded from the PPI site: DEQ-8 – Precision Power. I'm getting an error that the installer file is dammaged. Has anyone recently installed with success, and/or do you have a working install file?


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I have the installers and most recent firmware. Shoot me an email, my username at gmail.


----------



## mrstop

FYI, if anyone has problems installing the plugin on your computer, it is a bug with the Adobe Air program. I tried a couple of workarounds, but the one that worked for me was temporarily setting my computer system date to before October 2017. I then installed the software and reset my date (turned back on auto sync). Here's a video with the how to::


----------

